# In love with Northern Pakistan



## U-571

as u all people know the northern mountaineous area of pakistan, the area contains some of the highest mountains of the world, the karakoram range the glaciers, white snowy background, i love mountaineering and i am in love with this majestic world, here i post some very beautiful heart pounding pics.







View attachment 18dfc93ecf20f0a01b184e62cd4c8b49.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## U-571

karakoram highway











broad peak, one of 8000 ander






River Indus coming out from the glaciers of Karakoram

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## U-571

View attachment 2fee4bdac6d3a98ae518e426577d79c6.jpg
















the Nanga Parbat mountain, its a belief that fairies dwell in these mountains, nanga parbat is also known as "killer mountain", for many mountaineers are killed to climb this mountain!!

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## U-571

above pic:, here the small dot u see, is actually a climber!!

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Beskar

LOL where exactly are they taking the bus? 






Awesome Pictures Nazi-Uboat! Keep em coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hasang20

beatifull my dad says the NWFP is like a heaven on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

hasang20 said:


> beatifull my dad says the NWFP is like a heaven on earth.




This is not NWFP, this is Northern Areas, Gilgit and Baltistan, which is separate from NWFP province.

Gilgit and Baltistan are called Northern Areas, not NWFP province.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## U-571

Bezerk said:


> LOL where exactly are they taking the bus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Pictures Nazi-Uboat! Keep em coming!



well unfortunately, i wasnt on this bus, but i think, as the bars in pic suggest, this is karakoram highway and they r pushing forward for their way, the bus jammed in the snow!!!































this is karakorum view

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Beskar

U-571 said:


> well unfortunately, i wasnt on this bus, but i think, as the bars in pic suggest, this is karakoram highway and they r pushing forward for their way, the bus jammed in the snow!!!



Yes I can see that. You didn't have to explain it. I meant that In a sarcastic way. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

amazing pics pakistan has certainly been blessed with spectacular beauty man the western world can call us poor and a failed state all they want but looking at these pics i feel we are one of the wealthies countries on earth anyone can build skyscraper as long as they have the money but we're rich with things only nature can bless you with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

View attachment 57e80b0c814550e03ff4031ddd2ac498.jpg


Pak-China Border





















nanga parbat






Gasherbrum II

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## duhastmish

u-571
amazing pics, i have heard so much about this place, i hope to visit it one day. i envy you for visit there. its almost as beautiful as Kashmir valley. 
god bless.


----------



## U-571

Gasherbrums






Gasherbrum 1






View attachment 0b938d93a987277752dbf87b09f706cb.jpg


Laila Peak, Hushe Valley, Pakistan






Gasherbrum iv






Chogolisa

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Shoaib_Sham

Omar1984 said:


> This is not NWFP, this is Northern Areas, Gilgit and Baltistan, which is separate from NWFP province.
> 
> Gilgit and Baltistan are called Northern Areas, not NWFP province.



may be changing the name of nwfp will help,atleast in this case


----------



## Beskar

Don't just sit in shock staring at these gentlemen. say thanks to the poster! 

He deserves it! Great job Nazi-UBoat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Chogolisa












some deviations











roof of the world nanga parbat






gasherbrum base camp






gasherbrum base camp






gasherbrum base camp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

gasherbrum hidden peak






Gasherbrum IV











Gasherbrum ii

View attachment 6a4366d0227cd2b8553fd6c38e5ca338.jpg


Gasherbrum






climbing gasherbrum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

vie from the camp











the broad peak with K2 visibke in the far left

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

random peaks of karakoram upto 5000 m

View attachment 69f4b0fa14c1633adefaf3ac565f7b47.jpg


view from shimshal valley






Haramosh Peak

View attachment 6673ce88e798b2eef3d2e4eb8bd10e2d.jpg


snow leopard pakistan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S-2

Remarkable photos. The mountain climbing is obvious and we've all seen pictures of these mountains.

It's only when you see photos, though, on stunningly clear days from DOWN in the green valleys looking up that you REALLY understand the power of these mountains.

I spend a lot of time in Montana flyfishing and was gratified to learn of some tremendous brown trout fishing in SWAT. Sadly, I'd lose my head fishing there now. Photos revealed to me WHY the British (I presume)transplanted trout. The region was spectacular.

So too the photos here. It's not the mountains that necessarily struck a familiar tone but the green gorgeous valleys below. I could have been in Yellowstone or Idaho but with mountains that dwarf our Rockies.

Gorgeous photos. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beskar

S-2 said:


> Remarkable photos. The mountain climbing is obvious and we've all seen pictures of these mountains.
> 
> It's only when you see photos, though, on stunningly clear days from DOWN in the green valleys looking up that you REALLY understand the power of these mountains.
> 
> I spend a lot of time in Montana flyfishing and was gratified to learn of some tremendous brown trout fishing in SWAT. S*adly, I'd lose my head fishing there now.* Photos revealed to me WHY the British (I presume)transplanted trout. The region was spectacular.
> 
> So too the photos here. It's not the mountains that necessarily struck a familiar tone but the green gorgeous valleys below. I could have been in Yellowstone or Idaho but with mountains that dwarf our Rockies.
> 
> Gorgeous photos. Thank you.



If you're a trout fan, you can Visit Naran which is in "Kaghan Valley" of the Northern areas. My favourite hill station for trout fishing. It's very close to lake saif-ul-maluk, which is probably the most beautiful lake on the face of the earth. Along with that, the ENTIRE Northern area region is safe to travel and every season LOTS of mountaineers and tourists visit these places. ALL of that (The pictures), is available there. Hope to catch you there some day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

LOL, i forgot K2


----------



## U-571

for S-2, hope u enjoy this part

nanga parbat visible with fairy medows

View attachment e739e93d778412904a7b53ad39212c59.jpg












saif-ul-malook lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Karomber Lake, northern area Pakistan 











nanga Parbat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U-571

K2 theme Hans Zimmer, it evokes the inside of me!!






climbing K2






a majestic view of karakoram(a wonder of nature) from the top of broad peak!!


----------



## U-571

beautiful image collection of northern area pakistan, "third pole of the world"






mountaineering deaths at K2






K2 climb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Dangers of climbing K2

Video - K2 'a nasty piece of work' - Sydney Morning Herald

K2 is ranked 2nd deadliest mountain in the world in terms of mountaineering

by wikipedia

K2 is the second-highest mountain on Earth (after Mount Everest). With a peak elevation of 8,611 metres (28,251 ft), K2 is part of the Karakoram segment of the Himalayan range, and is located in the Northern Areas of Pakistan, on the border[1] between Pakistan's northern territories,[2] and the Taxkorgan Tajik Autonomous County of Xinjiang, China.[3] K2 is known as the Savage Mountain due to the difficulty of ascent and the fact that for every four people who reach the summit, one dies trying. Among the Eight-thousanders, K2 has the second-highest climbing mortality rate after Annapurna.






Climbing routes and difficulties

There are a number of routes on K2, of somewhat different character, but they all share some key difficulties. First, of course, is the extreme high altitude and resulting lack of oxygen: there is only one-third as much oxygen available to a climber on the summit of K2 as there is at sea level.[35] Second is the propensity of the mountain to experience extreme storms of several days' duration, which have resulted in many of the deaths on the peak. Third is the steep, exposed, and committing nature of all routes on the mountain, which makes retreat more difficult, especially during a storm. Despite many tries there has been no successful ascent during the winter.


----------



## U-571

Baltoro Glacier, Karokoram, Pakistan 






Baltoro Glacier

View attachment 5703dd3b5240fece8e43a759ebc943ed.jpg


Helicopter Supplies equipment at base of Pakistan Army in Siachen










baltoro glacier













Chogolisa (or Bride Peak) is a mountain in the Karakoram region of Pakistan. It lies near the Baltoro Glacier in the Concordia region which is home to some of the highest peaks of the world. Chogolisa has several peaks, the highest on the SW face (Chogolisa I) rises to 7,665 metres (25,147 ft.).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Suban Allah ! how beautyful our country is may Allah bless our land forever !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

siachen glacier pakistan!

pak army in siachen






siachen











Trango tower






rakaposhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tamir

Thank you for the amazing pictures. Anyone know if PIA is still offering Air Safari? 
Just by looking at the pictures I get such a peaceful and serene feeling. Truly amazing... and making me very homesick.


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan can be a tourist's paradise, its just some people holding Pakistan back.

From beautiful mountains of Northern areas and NWFP, to the beaches of Sindh, lush plains of Punjab, to the deserts of Balochistan....Pakistan has it all but theres some haters there who want to keep Pakistan isolated from the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U-571

these photos dedicated to the great climbers of K2 and other mountains in karakoram area pakistan







On Broad Peek basecamp,Slovanian Expedition






K2 climbers(who died during expidition) memorial

View attachment 45a830ad90a793aded56ddf1b00cc7a5.jpg







base camp K2

View attachment dd6f17a4704bbc86ef03471bf68b6775.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan can be a tourist's paradise, its just some people holding Pakistan back.
> 
> From beautiful mountains of Northern areas and NWFP, to the beaches of Sindh, lush plains of Punjab, to the deserts of Balochistan....Pakistan has it all but theres some haters there who want to keep Pakistan isolated from the world.



I totally agree with u Omar ! i have said this many times just the income it would bring in and help the country by these tourists spots! inshallah one day soon my bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## afriend

Oh man.. truely amazing pictures.. its heaven out there..!!!!!


----------



## U-571

it truely touching, how u ppl have appreciated my work here, esp Bezerk, s-2, KB, omar, tamir, topgun, friend, duhastmish, unitedpk, it really feels good, esp today!!, i always wish, i can explore my country and the world, i want to be a journey man and traveller through out my life

karakoram highway and river Indus


























The road, the river and the four mountains in line. Amazing.


----------



## U-571




----------



## U-571



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

View from Beyal Camp

View attachment 3d947a31fc7cda487077ae333106d3d5.jpg


the gasherbrums






KKH






Masherbrum(7821m)











View attachment b9599051da45f7561ee7b962f6f34233.jpg


----------



## U-571

Angel Peak


----------



## U-571

broad peak snaps































nanga parbat


----------



## U-571




----------



## U-571




----------



## U-571




----------



## U-571

avalanche

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

LONG LIVE PAKISTAN


----------



## U-571

Omar1984 said:


> LONG LIVE PAKISTAN



YUP! thats what i mean, LONG LIVE PAKISTAN!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain03

its a beautiful place indeed
thats y the indians want it
they dont care much for the people


----------



## khanz

amazing pics plz guys it's a photo thread lets just keep it about pak keep no need to bring disputes with india into it .


----------



## U-571

i gonna make kashmir(both azaad and occupied) pic thread, because, v pakistanis believe, kashmir and pakistan r inseparatable!!, its one thing, v dont have half of kashmir, but kashmirs is our will remain pakistan!!!

anyways, some new pics

indus river continued!!


















gasherbrum 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

note that, if some ppl think, i do this for gathering thanks then they r wrong , i post pics bc its my passion


----------



## Omar1984

U-571 said:


> note that, if some ppl think, i do this for gathering thanks then they r wrong , i post pics bc its my passion



I know man..im thanking you because I love the pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Mashallah!!
Pakistan really is a beautiful country,Inshallah I will visit there.
I have never been to any snowy region

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Just magnificent.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

These guys are lucky. I am Jealous..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U-571

northern area kashmir







View attachment bdac545805dd7471af9c1e216d474674.jpg







shimshal lake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U-571



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salahadin

man truly magnificent love it


----------



## Hammy007

View attachment 797eb8789303a60f3f6ab1afdcd42956.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akhi Kashyup

great pics.love them!


----------



## soccerhero

Northern areas are really beautiful. Wish I could visit one day.


----------



## gaumap

&#12507;&#12540;&#12512;&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#35069;&#20316;
&#12507;&#12540;&#12512;&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#21046;&#20316;
&#12507;&#12540;&#12512;&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#20316;&#25104;
&#12507;&#12540;&#12512;&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#20316;&#25104;&#12477;&#12501;&#12488;
&#12507;&#12540;&#12512;&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#12475;&#12511;&#12490;&#12540;
CMS
&#12499;&#12472;&#12493;&#12473;&#12502;&#12525;&#12464;


----------



## W.11




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Beautiful.. Inshallah im planning to go to Gilgit-Baltistan province in the next week or so.......... Can u guys be kind enough to recommend me some must see places?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

Long Live Pakistan.


----------



## Pukhtoon

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Beautiful.. Inshallah im planning to go to Gilgit-Baltistan province in the next week or so.......... Can u guys be kind enough to recommend me some must see places?





NARAN KAGHAN , SHOGRAN , ON other side MALAM JABBA , MADAIN BAHRAIN , ALSO KALAM But the road of KALAM is CLOSED bcoz of floods and SNOW.

You Can Go to CHITRAL then... Ahhhhh Too Many but i saw them all.... Coz i am in love with those places ...


----------



## fida jan

Pukhtoon said:


> NARAN KAGHAN , SHOGRAN , ON other side MALAM JABBA , MADAIN BAHRAIN , ALSO KALAM But the road of KALAM is CLOSED bcoz of floods and SNOW.
> 
> You Can Go to CHITRAL then... Ahhhhh Too Many but i saw them all.... Coz i am in love with those places ...


 
excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aks18

guys kindly mention name of places too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## red_baron




----------



## Haseebullah

U-571 said:


> karakoram highway


 
Oh my gaawD!


----------



## russellpeters

nice pictures...


----------



## PahariGuy

truly beautiful


----------



## Tshering22

Very nice pictures. Here in my state, it is very much similar except the lush green valleys' abundance in northern areas. That's only found in other states like Uttarakhand, Himachal, Arunachal and J&K. Here in Sikkim it is more about snow, ice, waterfalls and rocky areas with greenery bordering southern state and northern Bengal. 

Very nice pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Jango

This reservoir has been made by the locals to produce electricity, there is a power generation unit at the end.




















This is the turbine room for that reservoir.






http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...747974310305_690090304_19818879_7398009_n.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sabagh1974

thanks...........................................


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

beautiful ...


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

paragliding videos































karakoram highway, road to hunza


----------



## W.11

nanga parbat






skardu desert






satpara lake

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

Lulusar lake












Hunza






Shogran







The Magic Of Hunza Is Hard To Depict; where the glacial water of Ultar is known for some therapeutic distinctiveness, which, in favorable circumstances have caused the aboriginal populace, long life and a very low ratio of heart diseases.








Gojal Area, Upper Hunza Valley, Northern Areas of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Boulter Peak, taken during the Walk in the Duikar Valley, in Hunza, Pakistan.












Hunza











Hidden behind the mist is the Diran Peak (7266 m). Below is the Nagar Valley, Northern Areas of Pakistan. In Nagar heights seems to be unlimited. Rakaposhi (7788 m) is in Nagar and is the Biggest Slope in the world.

Hunza was previously under the domination of Nagar and collectively called Buroshall and their capital was Capal Dongs. But afterwards divided Buroshall into Nagar and Hunza and declared the river as the border.

Nagar was famous for its polo team. Until 1972 it was the unbeatable team of the northern areas.

The whole area of Nagar is declared as a community park to prevent the hunting of many endangered animals such as Marco Polo sheep, brown bears, snow tigers etc.

Shot Taken from the Water channel at Upper Karimabad, On hike to Eagle's Nest.







Malka Parbat is the highest peak in Naran Valley region in northern Pakistan. It is 17500 feet/5334m high. It is very challenging and is still unconquered.













Urdukas, towards the Lobsang Spire, Pakistan. A.k.a. the kingdom of eagles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Hidden Peak (a.k.a. Gasherbrum I 8068M), Pakistan







River Indus, Pakistan

Great trans-Himalayan river of South Asia and one of the longest rivers in the world, having a length of 1,800 miles (2,900 kilometres). It has a total drainage area of about 450,000 square miles (1,165,500 square kilometres), of which 175,000 square miles lie in the Himalayan mountains and foothills and the rest in the semiarid plains of Pakistan. The river's annual flow is about 272 billion cubic yards.







Sun Rays On A Village Near Passu Cones








Golden Peak (7027 Meters High)








Life At Passu Cones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Golden peak (spantik )7027mtrs view from rush lake (4700 mtrs) highest lake in Pakistan








Shandur Top (el. 12,200 ft.) is a high mountain pass that connects Chitral to the Gilgit in Pakistan.

The top is flat, a plateau and can be crossed between late April and early November. The grade is very gradual, and the area is crossed by small streams of trout. Grazing in summer is plentiful.

Every year there is a polo match played on Shandur Top between a team from Chitral and a team from Gilgit.







Deosai plains exists some 4000 meters above sea level. One finds a lot of suspension bridges and water streams just like this one. These plains spread over thousands of square Kilometers and it takes more than five hours on jeep to cross these giant plains. Remain covered with snow most of the year. Can be accessed from Skardu or Astore Valley.







Shaunter Lake







View from the Gondogoro Snow Pass on the Hushe Valley in Karakoram, Pakistan. The picture has been taken at sunrise at the altitude of about 5,000m.







Biafogiyong Glacier






neelum valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jony333

hi friend hru?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

paradise on earth....

God has been kind to us, the nation's fathers have been kind to us. Let's give back to our country by preserving it and keeping it clean (literally and symbolically speaking)


officially, the Northern Areas are known as FANA -- these are federally administered areas. Very rich in cultural heritage, and very scenic -- as seen throughout the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Gasherbrum I and Masherbrum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

Chogolisa






shangrilla






K2






rush lake






rakaposhi






MalikaParbat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

snow leopard cub







Dudipatsar lake
































Ghorhil Sar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

GhorhilSar






GhorhilSar







Sunset over Haigutum East (5783m) from High Camp (5150m)







Ghorhil Sar







Adver Valley







Kachura lake

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## W.11

Camp on upper bassin of Braldu Glacier












SW Deosai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Combination of Desert sand and snow capped mountains


----------



## darkinsky

Deosai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Deosai contd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

People pass through the road covered with snow after heavy snowfall at Nathiagali in Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Thandiani

Heaven on Earth (Thandiani Abbottabad) by Ch. Sajid Ali - YouTube

Courtesy of Muhammad Sajid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luqman Khan

love snow... its jus great..


----------



## darkinsky

Boz eye view of Skardu @ Ali Sher Khan Anchens Kharpocho Fortress ( Karakorams )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

gilgit airport

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

lake saif ul maluk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

kaghan






Naltar Valley In Winter






Naltar Valley In summer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Madyan Vally Swat






Arial View of Chitral Airport











Under-construction "Cable stayed bridge" in Muzaffarabad, Pakistan... 






eid prayers






Galyat area of Pakistan






skardu
















Narran In Winter (12-2012)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Chogolisa is like a giant pyramid..its majestic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Satpara Lake*






*Gilgit Baltistan*






*Upper Katchura Lake
*





*Skardu*






*Shangrila Resort*











*Shangrila Lake*






View of River Indus in Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Deosai Planes (14,000 ft) *






*River Indus passing through Skardu*






*Shighar Fort*





















*Nanga Parbat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

realy beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Shigar Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Northern Areas are Limited to Gilgit Baltistan , Pics of Swat should be posted into Malakand named thread , pics of kaghan valley into Hazara Region Thread and pics of AJK into AJK thread flooding this thread by pics of rest of mountain areas are not going to help users to get accurate information about Gilgit Baltistan or Northern Areas.


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Karakorm University, Gilgit Baltistan MyGilgit.com Gilgit Baltistan Website






A natural beautiful and free method to freeze beverages.











Wonders of Karakoram Highway (KKH)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Nathia Gali Snow Fall - Jan 2011 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

darkinsky said:


>



Unbelievable simple unbelievable. Amazing beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

darkinsky said:


>



kindly do mention names of places too ,.,, this is abbotabad shimla hill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AhmadBilal

My beautiful Pakistan. I love Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rustam90789

The reason why gilgit baltistan is the best region with nice cultured people is because it is inhabited mainly by dardic tribe shins in gilgit angency and baltis in sakardu region. Too bad they have a very regressive uncivilized culture in adjoining pashtun areas of kpk.


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zeeshanaayan07

Brilliant mountain in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nowruz

Wooow MashAllah MashAllah Pakistan is a very beautiful country! The mountains, the forests I love it!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## krash

This is pretty awesome. This is a Pakistani guy on his all stock 1962 Vespa Scooter,





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152435164432788

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

neelum valley












shimshal valley






swat






Walking down towards Hoper Black Glacier- Nagar Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan...






malam jabba






Nagar valley






nanga parbat

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## [Bregs]

Marvelous beauty of nature

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Pirchinsai muzzafarabad






upper Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1843.6572

What is the security situation these days in the northern areas? Is it safe for foreigners to travel there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

1843.6572 said:


> What is the security situation these days in the northern areas? Is it safe for foreigners to travel there?



Always has been. That Nanga Parbat episode was an attempt to damage exactly that image.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

*MY ABBOTABAD, HAZARA *

*AYUB MEDICAL COLLAGE*





*Thandiani *





*Another Thandiani : The forest of Leopards*





*Governor House Nathiya Gali*




*
Thandiani in Winter*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 1843.6572

krash said:


> Always has been. That Nanga Parbat episode was an attempt to damage exactly that image.



I know that actions have been taken to catch the criminals. A trip for next year would be possible if there are no further attacks. What do you say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

1843.6572 said:


> I know that actions have been taken to catch the criminals. A trip for next year would be possible if there are no further attacks. What do you say?



It's up to you to decide, but I don't see any reason for not going there even right now. Very honestly, the Fairy Meadows episode was only a one time desperate attempt by the terrorists and I don't see it being repeated again. Further more, Fairy Meadows lays almost at the edge of Gilgit-Baltistan, would be near impossible for the perps to go any further north. And apart from Nanga Parbat, the places which you would really want to see are all a lot farther up north. My mates haven't stopped going there and all they found was the same old Gilgit-Baltistan. However, if it makes you feel better then wait for a year and then go. Those lands will still be epicly breathtaking and you'd enjoy it more with a mind at peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

> This video is about a Singaporean's solo journey down the Karakoram Highway. Coming to Pakistan wouldn't be at the back of my mind few years before this trip. It was only after I read this booked called "3 Cups of Tea" that made me realise Pakistan seemed quite different from the image portrayed by the media.
> 
> I read more online and travelers talked about Pakistani hospitality. True enough, just 2 weeks there and I am overwhelmed by the hospitality and human kindness I received. If you haven't felt it before, maybe you should consider a trip here and immerse yourself in this beautiful place.
> 
> As-salam alaykum
> 
> Places visited:
> China: Kashgar>Karaku>Tashgurkan>Khunjerab Pass (Border)
> Pakistan: Khunjerab Pass (Border)>Passu>Karimabad>Minapin>Gilgit, Fairy Meadows>Islamabad & Rawalpindi
> 
> Music: Rural Alberta Advantage - Frank AB
> Gear: Olympus E-P3 with 9-18mm (almost all the clips), 20mm F1.7, 45mm F1.8







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=595744317135101

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

So the para-gliders have reached Chitral too,



> Here is the story of three friends, Thomas, Horacio and Hernan, travelling in the Karakoram mountain range. They flew their para gliders at high altitude and for long distances in their quest for new record flights in Pakistan.



** Click on "Vimeo" or the name and then watch in full screen HD**

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Rakaposhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad1996

Gr8 pics guys.

We should be really thankful to Allah who has provided us with such beautiful nature


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pk_baloch

where is the pic of soan valley


----------



## Armstrong

pk_baloch said:


> where is the pic of soan valley



Aaap ko kiyaaa ? Fat Baloch Women won't be able to trek all the way up to the Soan Valley !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

krash said:


> This is pretty awesome. This is a Pakistani guy on his all stock 1962 Vespa Scooter,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152435164432788



Bari himat hai ais ki.


----------



## pk_baloch

Armstrong said:


> Aaap ko kiyaaa ? Fat Baloch Women won't be able to trek all the way up to the Soan Valley !


better than u dada ji who even cannot see where is soan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## mmkextreme_1

Here you guys: Lake Saif ul Malook






Took this picture while canoeing.

One of the most beautiful places I have ever visited in life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

*Road towards Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan*
One of the most craziest and scary road in the World and Pakistan. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=714905968534599


----------



## krash

@American Eagle , @Areesh , that is Rakaposhi's North Face.

View from Badabur ex-USAF now PAF Officers Club of Karakorum Mountains





Karakoram Mountains - Peshawar - Reviews of Karakoram Mountains - TripAdvisor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

@krash I knew you would be the right guy to guide us dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Areesh said:


> @krash I knew you would be the right guy to guide us dear.



Glad to be of service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Eagle

If your naming of this mountain is correct some by specific means of measuring it's height declare it is the highest/tallest mountain in the world. Very interesting. It is daily visible from both Peshawar and from the ex-USAF now PAF War College Base at Badabur, just outside Peshawar. Thanks for everyone's input and comments.

To learn more, click here.



*Rakaposhi*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Rakaposhi
راکاپوشی



Rakaposhi Peak fromTaghafariBase Camp
Elevation7,788 m (25,551 ft)[1]
Ranked 27th
Prominence2,818 m (9,245 ft)[2]
Ranked 122nd
ListingUltra
Location







Rakaposhi
Location in Pakistan
LocationNagar Valley,Gilgit–Baltistan,Pakistan
RangeRakaposhi-Haramosh Mountains,Karakoram
Coordinates



36°08′33″N74°29′21″ECoordinates:



36°08′33″N74°29′21″E[2]
Climbing
First ascent1958 byMike BanksandTom Patey
EasiestrouteSouthwest Spur - glacier/snow/ice
*Rakaposhi*(*Räkapoşi*) (Urdu: راکاپوشی), is amountainin theKarakorammountain rangeinPakistan.[1]It is situated in theNagar Valleyapproximately 100 km north of the city ofGilgitin theGilgit Districtof theGilgit–Baltistanprovince of Pakistan. Rakaposhi means "Snow Covered" in the local language. Rakaposhi is also known as Dumani ("Mother of Mist"). It is ranked27th highestin the world and12th highestin Pakistan, but it is more popular for its beauty than its rank might suggest. In a colloquial sense, i.e. measured from base to summit, Rakaposhi with its uninterrupted ~6000 m vertical rise,[3]is*the tallest mountain on Earth*.
Rakaposhi was first climbed in 1958 byMike BanksandTom Patey, members of aBritish-Pakistaniexpedition, via the Southwest Spur/Ridge route.[4]Both of them suffered minorfrostbiteduring the ascent. Another climber slipped and fell on the descent and died during the night.
*Park[edit]*
The people ofNagarhave dedicated the Rakaposhi range mountain area as a community park. The Minister for Northern Areas inaugurated the park. The Rakaposhi mountain range is the home ofendangered speciessuch asMarco Polo sheep,Snow Leopard,brown bear,wolvesand many other species.[_citation needed_]
*Notable features[edit]*
Rakaposhi is notable for its exceptional rise over local terrain. On the north, it rises 5,800 metres (19,029 ft) in only an 11.5 km (7.1 mi) horizontal distance from theHunza River. There are magnificent views of Rakaposhi from theKarakoram Highwayon the route through Hunza. A tourist spot in the town of Ghulmat (located in theNagar Valley) called "Zero Point of Rakaposhi" is the closest convenient view point of the mountain.
*Time line[edit]*

1892Martin Conwayexplores the south side of Rakaposhi.
1938 M. Vyvyan and R. Campbell Secord make the first reconnaissance and climb a north-western forepeak (about 5,800m/19,000') via the northwest ridge.
1947 Secord returns withH. W. Tilmanand two Swiss climbers, Hans Gyr and Robert Kappeler; they ascend via the Gunti glacier to 5,800m/19,000' on the south-west spur.
1954Cambridge Universityteam, led by Alfred Tissières, attempts the peak via the south-west spur but only reached 6,340m/20,800'. Also, an Austro-German expedition led by Mathias Rebitsch attempted the same route.
1956 A British-American expedition, led by Mike Banks, reaches 7,163m/23,500' on the Southwest Ridge, above the Gunti glacier.
1958 The first ascent, noted above.
1964 An Irish expedition attempts the long and difficult Northwest Ridge.
1971 Karl Herrligkofer leads an attempt on the elegant but difficult North Spur (or North Ridge).
1973 Herrligkofer returns to the North Spur but is again unsuccessful due to time and weather problems.
1979 A Polish-Pakistani expedition ascends the Northwest Ridge from the Biro Glacier.
1979 A Japanese expedition fromWaseda University, led by Eiho Ohtani, succeeds in climbing the North Spur. Summit party: Ohtani and Matsushi Yamashita. This ascent was expedition-style, done over a period of six weeks, with 5000m of fixed rope.
1984 A Canadian team achieves a semi-alpine-style ascent of the North Spur, using much less fixed rope than the Japanese team had. Summit party:Barry Blanchard, David Cheesmond, Kevin Doyle.
1985-1987 Various unsuccessful attempts on the long East Ridge.
1986 A Dutch team climbs a variation of the Northwest Ridge route.
1995 An ascent via the Northwest Ridge.
1997 An ascent via the Southwest Spur/Ridge (possibly the original route).
2000 An attempt from the East side (Bagrot Glacier).
*Climbing routes[edit]*
The routes with successful summits so far have been (see the timeline as well):

Southwest Spur/Ridge (first ascent route). Long, but not exceedingly technical. Some trickygendarmes(rock pinnacles). Has been repeated.
Northwest Ridge. Long, and more technically difficult than the SW Spur/Ridge. Has been repeated.
North Spur (a.k.a. North Ridge). Shorter than the above two routes, but much more technically difficult. Has been repeated, including a semi-alpine-style (capsule style) ascent.
Attempts have also been made from the east side (Bagrot Glacier), the East Ridge, and the North Face.
*Gallery[edit]*

 



Morning light on Rakaposhi Volker Thewalt



Close up of Rakaposhi. Volker Thewalt



Rakaposhi from the south of Aliabad. Volker Thewalt
 



Rakaposhi Peak From KKH
 
*References[edit]*

^Jump up to:_*a*__*b*_"Rakaposhi". Peakbagger.com. Retrieved 25 September 2011.
^Jump up to:_*a*__*b*_"Karakoram ultras". peaklist.org. Retrieved 25 September 2011.
*Jump up^*[1]according to Rakaposhi's page on summitpost.org
*Jump up^*"Climbing details". summitpost.org. Retrieved 25 September 2011.
*Sources[edit]*

Jill Neate,_High Asia: An Illustrated History of the 7000 Metre Peaks_,ISBN 0-89886-238-8.
Andy Fanshawe and Stephen Venables,_Himalaya Alpine-Style_, Hodder and Stoughton, 1995ISBN 0-89886-456-9.
Himalayan Index
DEM files for the Himalaya/Karakoram(Corrected versions of SRTM data)
 
Categories:

Mountains of Pakistan
Karakoram
Rakaposhi
Seven-thousanders
 
This page was last modified on 26 April 2014 at 19:33.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistanisage

Thank You all for sharing these Lovely Pictures of Northern Pakistan...


----------



## Edevelop

Upper Kachura






Shangrilla, Skardu






Cold deserts of Skardu






Glacial Lake in Masherbrum Range

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## krash

American Eagle said:


> If your naming of this mountain is correct some by specific means of measuring it's height declare it is the highest/tallest mountain in the world. Very interesting. It is daily visible from both Peshawar and from the ex-USAF now PAF War College Base at Badabur, just outside Peshawar. Thanks for everyone's input and comments.
> 
> To learn more, click here.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rakaposhi*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rakaposhi
> راکاپوشی
> 
> 
> 
> Rakaposhi Peak fromTaghafariBase Camp
> Elevation7,788 m (25,551 ft)[1]
> Ranked 27th
> Prominence2,818 m (9,245 ft)[2]
> Ranked 122nd
> ListingUltra
> Location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rakaposhi
> Location in Pakistan
> LocationNagar Valley,Gilgit–Baltistan,Pakistan
> RangeRakaposhi-Haramosh Mountains,Karakoram
> Coordinates
> 
> 
> 
> 36°08′33″N74°29′21″ECoordinates:
> 
> 
> 
> 36°08′33″N74°29′21″E[2]
> Climbing
> First ascent1958 byMike BanksandTom Patey
> EasiestrouteSouthwest Spur - glacier/snow/ice
> *Rakaposhi*(*Räkapoşi*) (Urdu: راکاپوشی), is amountainin theKarakorammountain rangeinPakistan.[1]It is situated in theNagar Valleyapproximately 100 km north of the city ofGilgitin theGilgit Districtof theGilgit–Baltistanprovince of Pakistan. Rakaposhi means "Snow Covered" in the local language. Rakaposhi is also known as Dumani ("Mother of Mist"). It is ranked27th highestin the world and12th highestin Pakistan, but it is more popular for its beauty than its rank might suggest. In a colloquial sense, i.e. measured from base to summit, Rakaposhi with its uninterrupted ~6000 m vertical rise,[3]is*the tallest mountain on Earth*.
> Rakaposhi was first climbed in 1958 byMike BanksandTom Patey, members of aBritish-Pakistaniexpedition, via the Southwest Spur/Ridge route.[4]Both of them suffered minorfrostbiteduring the ascent. Another climber slipped and fell on the descent and died during the night.
> *Park[edit]*
> The people ofNagarhave dedicated the Rakaposhi range mountain area as a community park. The Minister for Northern Areas inaugurated the park. The Rakaposhi mountain range is the home ofendangered speciessuch asMarco Polo sheep,Snow Leopard,brown bear,wolvesand many other species.[_citation needed_]
> *Notable features[edit]*
> Rakaposhi is notable for its exceptional rise over local terrain. On the north, it rises 5,800 metres (19,029 ft) in only an 11.5 km (7.1 mi) horizontal distance from theHunza River. There are magnificent views of Rakaposhi from theKarakoram Highwayon the route through Hunza. A tourist spot in the town of Ghulmat (located in theNagar Valley) called "Zero Point of Rakaposhi" is the closest convenient view point of the mountain.
> *Time line[edit]*
> 
> 1892Martin Conwayexplores the south side of Rakaposhi.
> 1938 M. Vyvyan and R. Campbell Secord make the first reconnaissance and climb a north-western forepeak (about 5,800m/19,000') via the northwest ridge.
> 1947 Secord returns withH. W. Tilmanand two Swiss climbers, Hans Gyr and Robert Kappeler; they ascend via the Gunti glacier to 5,800m/19,000' on the south-west spur.
> 1954Cambridge Universityteam, led by Alfred Tissières, attempts the peak via the south-west spur but only reached 6,340m/20,800'. Also, an Austro-German expedition led by Mathias Rebitsch attempted the same route.
> 1956 A British-American expedition, led by Mike Banks, reaches 7,163m/23,500' on the Southwest Ridge, above the Gunti glacier.
> 1958 The first ascent, noted above.
> 1964 An Irish expedition attempts the long and difficult Northwest Ridge.
> 1971 Karl Herrligkofer leads an attempt on the elegant but difficult North Spur (or North Ridge).
> 1973 Herrligkofer returns to the North Spur but is again unsuccessful due to time and weather problems.
> 1979 A Polish-Pakistani expedition ascends the Northwest Ridge from the Biro Glacier.
> 1979 A Japanese expedition fromWaseda University, led by Eiho Ohtani, succeeds in climbing the North Spur. Summit party: Ohtani and Matsushi Yamashita. This ascent was expedition-style, done over a period of six weeks, with 5000m of fixed rope.
> 1984 A Canadian team achieves a semi-alpine-style ascent of the North Spur, using much less fixed rope than the Japanese team had. Summit party:Barry Blanchard, David Cheesmond, Kevin Doyle.
> 1985-1987 Various unsuccessful attempts on the long East Ridge.
> 1986 A Dutch team climbs a variation of the Northwest Ridge route.
> 1995 An ascent via the Northwest Ridge.
> 1997 An ascent via the Southwest Spur/Ridge (possibly the original route).
> 2000 An attempt from the East side (Bagrot Glacier).
> *Climbing routes[edit]*
> The routes with successful summits so far have been (see the timeline as well):
> 
> Southwest Spur/Ridge (first ascent route). Long, but not exceedingly technical. Some trickygendarmes(rock pinnacles). Has been repeated.
> Northwest Ridge. Long, and more technically difficult than the SW Spur/Ridge. Has been repeated.
> North Spur (a.k.a. North Ridge). Shorter than the above two routes, but much more technically difficult. Has been repeated, including a semi-alpine-style (capsule style) ascent.
> Attempts have also been made from the east side (Bagrot Glacier), the East Ridge, and the North Face.
> *Gallery[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning light on Rakaposhi Volker Thewalt
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Rakaposhi. Volker Thewalt
> 
> 
> 
> Rakaposhi from the south of Aliabad. Volker Thewalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rakaposhi Peak From KKH
> 
> *References[edit]*
> 
> ^Jump up to:_*a*__*b*_"Rakaposhi". Peakbagger.com. Retrieved 25 September 2011.
> ^Jump up to:_*a*__*b*_"Karakoram ultras". peaklist.org. Retrieved 25 September 2011.
> *Jump up^*[1]according to Rakaposhi's page on summitpost.org
> *Jump up^*"Climbing details". summitpost.org. Retrieved 25 September 2011.
> *Sources[edit]*
> 
> Jill Neate,_High Asia: An Illustrated History of the 7000 Metre Peaks_,ISBN 0-89886-238-8.
> Andy Fanshawe and Stephen Venables,_Himalaya Alpine-Style_, Hodder and Stoughton, 1995ISBN 0-89886-456-9.
> Himalayan Index
> DEM files for the Himalaya/Karakoram(Corrected versions of SRTM data)
> 
> Categories:
> 
> Mountains of Pakistan
> Karakoram
> Rakaposhi
> Seven-thousanders
> 
> This page was last modified on 26 April 2014 at 19:33.



I hate to do this again, but this mountain isn't visible from anywhere near Peshawar either. It's in the Hunza valley which is a far way away from Peshawar. And it's definitely very tall and very high by any standard but it doesn't even cross the 8000 meter mark (only 14 peaks in the world do that). K2, for example, is 8,611 meters, which is 823 meters higher than Rakaposhi. Everest is another 237 meters higher than that. The tallest mountain from base to peak is the volcano in Hawaii, the tallest mountain from 'base on land' to peak is Denali (or Mt. McKinley) in Alaska.

I'll compare your picture with mine later and mark the identifying features.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

krash said:


> I hate to do this again, but this mountain isn't visible from anywhere near Peshawar either. It's in the Hunza valley which is a far way away from Peshawar. And it's definitely very tall and very high by any standard but it doesn't even cross the 8000 meter mark (only 14 peaks in the world do that). K2, for example, is 8,611 meters, which is 823 meters higher than Rakaposhi. Everest is another 237 meters higher than that. The tallest mountain from base to peak is the volcano in Hawaii, the tallest mountain from 'base on land' to peak is Denali (or Mt. McKinley) in Alaska.
> 
> I'll compare your picture with mine later and mark the identifying features.



So Krash Bhai how fit does one need to be to climb one of these mountains or at least reach their base-camp ? 

I can crank around a 100 push ups and 200 squats every day !  

Used to lift quite a lot back when I used to go to the gym too but then I hurt my back when performing deadlfits so now only bodyweight exercises for me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Eagle

krash said:


> I hate to do this again, but this mountain isn't visible from anywhere near Peshawar either. It's in the Hunza valley which is a far way away from Peshawar. And it's definitely very tall and very high by any standard but it doesn't even cross the 8000 meter mark (only 14 peaks in the world do that). K2, for example, is 8,611 meters, which is 823 meters higher than Rakaposhi. Everest is another 237 meters higher than that. The tallest mountain from base to peak is the volcano in Hawaii, the tallest mountain from 'base on land' to peak is Denali (or Mt. McKinley) in Alaska.
> 
> I'll compare your picture with mine later and mark the identifying features.


 
If you will note and read my posting it states: "....as seen from Peshawar."

We all saw "a" very tall mountain from Badabur so "a" mountain of rugged height visible from both Peshawar and Badabur does exist.

I suggest you contact Mr. Afridi, senior managing editor of the PESHAWAR POST and verify for yourself.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## krash

Armstrong said:


> So Krash Bhai how fit does one need to be to climb one of these mountains or at least reach their base-camp ?
> 
> I can crank around a 100 push ups and 200 squats every day !
> 
> Used to lift quite a lot back when I used to go to the gym too but then I hurt my back when performing deadlfits so now only bodyweight exercises for me !



Oh you can go to Rakaposhi's base camp no problem, its not that difficult. There were girls with me the last time I went there, skinny scrawny ones too.

Now contrary to popular belief, physical fitness plays a limited roll in climbing. I've seen jacked guys drop and pant while the runts climbed on. As long as you aren't physically unfit you're good. And the heavier you are, be it muscle or fat, the more difficult it's going to be for you. Plus the high altitudes, the lack of oxygen and the chronic physical exertion eats away at your muscles. Check out all the famous mountaineers, they were just slim. But being lean does help. Higher priority is with climbing skill/technique and mental toughness. No matter who you are, how fit you are even climbing one of our easier monsters will make you cry and wonder why in hell you are doing this.

ps: I'm a huge fan of body weight exercises, they stay with you forever.



American Eagle said:


> If you will note and read my posting it states: "....as seen from Peshawar."
> 
> We all saw "a" very tall mountain from Badabur so "a" mountain of rugged height visible from both Peshawar and Badabur does exist.
> 
> I suggest you contact Mr. Afridi, senior managing editor of the PESHAWAR POST and verify for yourself.
> 
> Have a good weekend.



I'm just not going to argue with you about the huge snow clad mountain visible from Peshawar. But I will say that the picture you referred to is indeed Rakaposhi.

Picture you posted:






Picture I posted:






You can clearly see the same prominent features in both the pictures.

1: A crest on the North Ridge line going from Nun's Head to the Main Summit

2: Nun's Head

3: Main summit

4: East Summit

5: Peak 6060

6: Crest on the ridge joining East Summit with Main Summit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

krash said:


> Oh you can go to Rakaposhi's base camp no problem, its not that difficult. There were girls with me the last time I went there, skinny scrawny ones too.
> 
> Now contrary to popular belief, physical fitness plays a limited roll in climbing. I've seen jacked guys drop and pant while the runts climbed on. As long as you aren't physically unfit you're good. And the heavier you are, be it muscle or fat, the more difficult it's going to be for you. Plus the high altitudes, the lack of oxygen and the chronic physical exertion eats away at your muscles. Check out all the famous mountaineers, they were just slim. But being lean does help. Higher priority is with climbing skill/technique and mental toughness. No matter who you are, how fit you are even climbing one of our easier monsters will make you cry and wonder why in hell you are doing this.
> 
> ps: I'm a huge fan of body weight exercises, they stay with you forever.



Yaraa eik cheez batanaa I've got allergic asthma (haven't had much problems for a few years now) so do you think asthmatics have a tough time over there in oxygen deprived conditions or is it tolerable ?


----------



## Informant

Armstrong said:


> Yaraa eik cheez batanaa I've got allergic asthma (haven't had much problems for a few years now) so do you think asthmatics have a tough time over there in oxygen deprived conditions or is it tolerable ?



you'd croak over. Tough to breathe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Subhan Allah ..... May Allah bless and protect our beautiful Country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

rockstar08 said:


> Subhan Allah ..... May Allah bless and protect our beautiful Country



Allah has forsaken this land. Too late.


----------



## Armstrong

Informant said:


> you'd croak over. Tough to breathe.



Yaaar tu Bhai seh naraaaz haiii ? No emoticons...no nothing and always with these serious posts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Informant said:


> Allah has forsaken this land. Too late.


Durr fitte moun!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Informant said:


> Allah has forsaken this land. Too late.



Mayusi kofr hai .... I will never lose hope on Pakistan .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

rockstar08 said:


> Mayusi kofr hai .... I will never lose hope on Pakistan .....



There is none.



Talon said:


> Durr fitte moun!



Cute. Its cute when women say it.

But the people here are hopeless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Informant said:


> There is none.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute. Its cute when women say it.
> 
> But the people here are hopeless.



what do you mean by " there is none " ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

rockstar08 said:


> what do you mean by " there is none " ?????



Seeing the general trend of this country, its going down the shitters. Look at 5 years ago and now. 10 years and now. You see the trend.



Armstrong said:


> Yaaar tu Bhai seh naraaaz haiii ? No emoticons...no nothing and always with these serious posts ?



Nahin bhai gardi main tha tab. Ab ghar. Mujhe bc PDF addiction hogayi hai. Seriously its eating me alive, no thanks to @Talon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

Awesome pics guys. I come from an Alpine country on both sides, so i can really appreciate the serenity of mountain lakes, forests and peaks in the background.

Trango Tower







> Aleksandra Voglar, Tina Di Batista and Tanja Grmovsek on Trango Tower's Shoulder during the first all-female ascent of Eternal Flame

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

Informant said:


> Seeing the general trend of this country, its going down the shitters. Look at 5 years ago and now. 10 years and now. You see the trend.
> 
> 
> 
> Nahin bhai gardi main tha tab. Ab ghar. Mujhe bc PDF addiction hogayi hai. Seriously its eating me alive, no thanks to @Talon.



relax dude ..... Allah is not going to come on earth to save you ... Allah help those who help themselves .. inshallah things will change soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

rockstar08 said:


> relax dude ..... Allah is not going to come on earth to save you ... Allah help those who help themselves .. inshallah things will change soon



Pakistan is going to sink one day, this is my fear. But i aint goin nowhere. So if we sink, i will drown aswell.


----------



## krash

Armstrong said:


> Yaraa eik cheez batanaa I've got allergic asthma (haven't had much problems for a few years now) so do you think asthmatics have a tough time over there in oxygen deprived conditions or is it tolerable ?



O yarra naaaa. This is a huge nope. For climbing these mountains you won't have it tough, perfectly physically fit and experienced people have it extremely tough, you will just 'you know what'. I'd suggest you keep your treks below 3500m, move slow and sync your breathing. Hypoxia is a major killer with young fit climbers. I have a friend whom I and our guide had to virtually carry down from 4500m to 3000m in the dark because he couldn't see, speak or think. He was hallucinating and couldn't even stand up even though on paper he was perfectly healthy. Of course, he now claims that it never happened.



Informant said:


> But the people here are hopeless.



True, but pray tell me one people who did not go through this. Most went through worse.



Audio said:


> Awesome pics guys. I come from an Alpine country on both sides, so i can really appreciate the serenity of mountain lakes, forests and peaks in the background.
> 
> Trango Tower



Where exactly do you come from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Informant said:


> Pakistan is going to sink one day, this is my fear. But i aint goin nowhere. So if we sink, i will drown aswell.



no dude , nothing is going to happen to Pakistan , Mark my words .....
and as one of your flag is US , are you a Pakistani living in US ? I ask this because if Pakistan drown you will be saved in US


----------



## Informant

rockstar08 said:


> no dude , nothing is going to happen to Pakistan , Mark my words .....
> and as one of your flag is US , are you a Pakistani living in US ? I ask this because if Pakistan drown you will be saved in US



Amreeki living in PAk


----------



## rockstar08

Informant said:


> Amreeki living in PAk


 ok ?


----------



## Informant

krash said:


> O yarra naaaa. This is a huge nope. For climbing these mountains you won't have it tough, perfectly physically fit and experienced people have it extremely tough, you will just 'you know what'. I'd suggest you keep your treks below 3500m, move slow and sync your breathing. Hypoxia is a major killer with young fit climbers. I have a friend whom I and our guide had to virtually carry down from 4500m to 3000m in the dark because he couldn't see, speak or think. He was hallucinating and couldn't even stand up even though on paper he was perfectly healthy. Of course, he now claims that it never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but pray tell me one people who did not go through this. Most went through worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Where exactly do you come from?



Man the people are special kind of ghatiya, ajeeb log hain, i cant really say much but its all R rated galis. Dhokay baaz, chor, jhootay. Pakistan main sab k sab jhoot bolta hai. 

So baat yeh hai, baddil hojata hai insaan, khair this is Pakistan.



rockstar08 said:


> ok ?



Ulta hai scene mera, log yahan se bhagte hain hum idhar hi theek hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Informant said:


> Man the people are special kind of ghatiya, ajeeb log hain, i cant really say much but its all R rated galis. Dhokay baaz, chor, jhootay. Pakistan main sab k sab jhoot bolta hai.
> 
> So baat yeh hai, baddil hojata hai insaan, khair this is Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Ulta hai scene mera, log yahan se bhagte hain hum idhar hi theek hain.



hahahhahah I appreciate 
apna mulk akhir apna hi hota hai yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

rockstar08 said:


> hahahhahah I appreciate
> apna mulk akhir apna hi hota hai yaar



Plus aithay naukar labjanday na very easy. You dont get this shit outside no matter how much you floss. This level of massis and kaam walas, naukars, malis, cooks, guards. Life here is heaven admittedly for the spoilt like me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Informant said:


> Man the people are special kind of ghatiya, ajeeb log hain, i cant really say much but its all R rated galis. Dhokay baaz, chor, jhootay. Pakistan main sab k sab jhoot bolta hai.
> 
> So baat yeh hai, baddil hojata hai insaan, khair this is Pakistan.



Oh you have no idea how much I agree with you on that, in fact I'd go a lot farther in describing them. But I refuse to loose hope or give up the fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Informant said:


> Plus aithay naukar labjanday na very easy. You dont get this shit outside no matter how much you floss. This level of massis and kaam walas, naukars, malis, cooks, guards. Life here is heaven admittedly for the spoilt like me.



is this Punjabi ??
well yeah I agree its not all there are so many other things which you can do only in your country


----------



## Informant

rockstar08 said:


> is this Punjabi ??
> well yeah I agree its not all there are so many other things which you can do only in your country



Aho badmashi, sadda haq aithay rakh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Informant said:


> Aho badmashi, sadda haq aithay rakh



yaar I am not Punjabi so I don't understand it 
well I agree with you ... breaking traffic signal and run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Informant said:


> Nahin bhai *gardi *main tha tab. Ab ghar. Mujhe bc PDF addiction hogayi hai. Seriously its eating me alive, no thanks to @Talon.


i was like garden, girdin, gaddi...


----------



## Dubious

krash said:


> Oh you have no idea how much I agree with you on that, in fact I'd go a lot farther in describing them. But I refuse to loose hope or give up the fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

Informant said:


> Pakistan is going to sink one day, this is my fear. But i aint goin nowhere. So if we sink, i will drown aswell.




Pakistan has immense richness among all the chaos. Not just one Pakistan but millions like Rashid Minhas.

No way my beautiful country gonna drown bro. So cut it plz....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Multani said:


> Pakistan has immense richness among all the chaos. Not just one Pakistan but millions like Rashid Minhas.
> 
> No way my beautiful country gonna drown bro. So cut it plz....



We lost half of it, in the process of now self destruct.

Time would cut it.



Talon said:


> i was like garden, girdin, gaddi...



Car. Gardi. Gaddi.

Smh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Karakoram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

@Web Master please delete the irrelevant posts. thanks in advance.


----------



## PurpleButcher

cb4 said:


> Karakoram



The climber seems in a dangerous position.... if he slips, he goes straight to freezing cold water


----------



## Pakistanisage

Heavenly Northern Pakistan is* " GOD's OWN COUNTRY "*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Messner Wall at Nanga Parbat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Beauty of Pakistan



remains unparalleled and exotic, Heart Lake in Astore Valley, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*This is the road to Naran /Kaghan earlier this month, the glaciers, which in winter come right down to ground level thus cutting off any route to the valley become only accessible once the mild weather arrives, but as can be seen, the melting snows constantly flood the roadways. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Pakistanisage said:


> Heavenly Northern Pakistan is* " GOD's OWN COUNTRY "*


no, that's Kerela (they might even have patented the phrase ) 

beautiful though, would love to visit someday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Manthoka Waterfalls is located near the Madupur, Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan. Its a big waterfall with a height of about 180 feet. This beautiful place Manthoka is about 40 km away from Skardu, Baltistan. The place is awesome and ideal for camping and fishing. The waterfall looks eye-catching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Golden morning of Nanga Parbat was captured from Fairy Meadows. Nanga Parbat is world's 9th 
highest mountain with altitude of 8126m (26,660 ft)





Gateway to heavens - entrance of Astore Valley from Karakoram Highway, Pakistan
July 2007
Co-ordinates: 35°34'5.56"N, 74°38'10.99"E

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Good pics


----------



## Wojtek

bhig.pl


----------



## Wojtek

Fine views on these photographs. mountains are a challenge. congratulations what did these photographs it is worthwhile adding them to seeing to the base of addresses: bhig.pl

elements of the nature


----------



## ghazi52

Geographically, Pakistan is a climbers paradise. It rivals Nepal for the number of peaks over 7,000 meters and is home to the world's second tallest mountain, K2, as well as four of the world's 14 summits higher than 8,000 meters. While other parts of Pakistan and northern India were flooded last month, Concordia in the Karakoram mountain range was covered with a seasonally unusual amount of snow. In more peaceful times, northern Pakistan's unspoilt beauty was a major tourist draw but the potentially lucrative industry has been blighted by years of violence. The number of expeditions has dwindled, wrecking communities dependant on climbing for income and starving Pakistan's suffering economy of much-needed dollars.





The world's second largest mountain, the 8,611 meter high K2 (seen in the distance), and the 8,051 meter high Broad Peak (R), are illuminated by the moon at Concordia, the confluence of the Baltoro and Godwin-Austen glaciers, in the Karakoram mountain range in Pakistan. -Reuters Photo






.

Pakistan: A paradise for mountaineers - Multimedia - DAWN.COM


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana Lake, Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful waterfall near Naran


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu


----------



## Green Arrow

Pakistan's northern areas are definitely the piece of haven


----------



## ghazi52

Green Arrow said:


> Pakistan's northern areas are definitely the piece of haven


True.


----------



## ghazi52

Herds of Neelam Valley and the Golden Light of Sunset.. Taobat. Azad Kashmir


----------



## aks18

Upper Astore , Gateway to kargil sector , deosai and Azad Kashmir


----------



## ghazi52

Darkot Glacier, Ghizer, GB


----------



## Sulman Badshah

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=268059486648908

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila resort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan*


----------



## Donatello

This guy is doing some great work:
The Karakoram Project | Colin Prior

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Shangrilla Lake *

*






*

K 2 Shadow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Satpara lake skardu



*


----------



## krash

Donatello said:


> This guy is doing some great work:
> The Karakoram Project | Colin Prior



This is brilliant. Many thanks for sharing. Another guy who gets it, see the power of our north?


----------



## Donatello

krash said:


> This is brilliant. Many thanks for sharing. Another guy who gets it, see the power of our north?


Yup, countless examples. It's the Karakoram effect. They are absolutely stunning. Like nothing else in this world or solar system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

TAobat Neelum valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Donatello said:


> Yup, countless examples. It's the Karakoram effect. They are absolutely stunning. Like nothing else in this world or solar system.



Preaching to the choir man. Those places weren't ever supposed to exist but there they are.


----------



## ghazi52

The Northernmost Gas Station in Pakistan. Khunjerab Pass, Gilgit-Baltistan ..


----------



## ghazi52

Laila Peak:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*ZIARAT *


----------



## ghazi52

Baltit Fort in Hunza Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

Pakistan is blessed beyond imagination. When I show my foreign friends such pictures they are astounded and gobsmacked. The first reaction is always: is this Pakistan? I hope we have good and honest leaders one day who make tourism a priority. The potential is mind boggling.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Sirkatha Lake 
sapat valley 
kohistan


----------



## HariPrasad

Awesome. No words to explain.


----------



## Donatello

ghazi52 said:


> The Northernmost Gas Station in Pakistan. Khunjerab Pass, Gilgit-Baltistan ..
> 
> View attachment 152736



Diesel for Rupees 1....


----------



## haviZsultan

Beautiful...


----------



## Dalit

Shishpar Peak, Passu Gilgit by Asmar Hussain / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Fantasy Land by Asmar Hussain / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

K2 the king of all mountains

Light and thin cloud enveloping around the Western face of K2. Pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dalit

Shangrila, Skardu

Reflection by Qammer Wazyr / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Stormy Weather by Qammer Wazyr / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Rakaposhi

Rakaposhi Peak at Autumn by Jungshik Lee / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Nanga Parbat towering @ 8,126m

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7345/9198858563_a656585366_k.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Nanga Parbat towering @ 8,126m

Fairy Meadows, Pakistan [2048x1325] by Johan Assarsson | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dalit

Bublimotin, Bubli Motin, Bublimating or Ladyfinger Peak, is a distinctive rock spire in the Batura Muztagh, the westernmost subrange of the Karakoram range in Pakistan.

Elevation: 6000m

Ladyfinger on Fire by XeeShan Ch / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Rakaposhi

Golden Light on Rakaposhi by XeeShan Ch / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Spantik or Golden Peak is a mountain in Spantik-Sosbun Mountains subrange of Karakoram in Nagar Valley, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan. Its northwest face features an exceptionally hard climbing route known as the "Golden Pillar".

Elevation: 7,027 m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Phander Valley

Colors of Nature by XeeShan Ch / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Kel, AJK

XeeShaN - XeeShaN's Photos | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

May I introduce Arang Kel. One of the most beautiful places on planet earth. Yet, untouched and unharmed by humans.

Untitled by wajahat malik / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Shangrila Lake, Skardu

Shangrila Lake Skardu by Mansoor Javed / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Kachura Lake, Skardu

Hart shaped Lake lower Kachura skardu Pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dalit

Shangrila Lake

Shangrila Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dalit

Lake Saif-ul-Maluk

nature's love | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dalit

Rice Terraces, Leepa Valley

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/88112209.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Shounter Lake

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/88112214.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Ratti Gali Lake, Neelum Valley

Panoramio - Photo of Ratti Gali Lake - Neelum Valley, Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

No place like home sweet home: Singoor Village - Chitral

Light & Shades by Mobeen Mazhar / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Baltoro Glacier

Paiyu Peak by Sikander Khan / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Pakistan/China friendship symbol K2 standing tall @ 8,611 m (28,251 ft)

Sikander Khan / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Lake Dudipatsar, Lulusar-Dudipatsar National Park, Pakistan

Flickr: Please wait...


----------



## Dalit

Dharamsar Lake

First Fall by Minhaj Qazi / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Lake Saif-ul-Muluk

Fairyland ( Lake Saif Ul Muluk ) by Minhaj Qazi / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Lake Saif-ul-Muluk

Nature's Love by Umair Khan / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Mitre Peak

Glacial Karakorams by Mobeen Mazhar / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Naran

First Fall II | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dalit

Sambaksar Lake (13526 feet)
Babusar top - Naran, Pakistan.

'Sambaksar' means 'Wall' in local language.

Lake Sambaksar | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dalit

Hunza, Lady Finger peak

Lady finger Peak | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dalit

Koramber Lake, Brogil Valley

Koramber Lake, Brogil Valley (Pakistan) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dalit

Koramber Lake, Brogil Valley

Koramber Lake, Brogil Valley (Pakistan) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Chimrain Peak, Swat Valley

Chimrain Peak, Swat Valley, Pakistan [2048x1365] by Murtaza Mahmud | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dalit

Taobat valley

Heavenly Retreat. by Minhaj Qazi / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Rainbow Lake, Domel, Minimarg Area, AJK

Rainbow Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dalit

Balo Village , Lower Swat, Pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Shimshal Lake

This is Pakistan by Sikander Khan / 500px


----------



## Quest007

I'm lovin it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Dalit

Shimshal

Shimshal Pass by Sikander Khan / 500px






Karomber Lake, Broghil Valley

Karomber Lake by Hassan Awan / 500px






K6 Base Camp, Charakusa Valley, Hushe

K6 Base Camp... | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






AJK

Helmet by Minhaj Qazi / 500px






Bashkar Gol Lake

The Magic Lake by Hammad Iqbal / 500px






Ayun, Chitral

Ayun by Hammad Iqbal / 500px






All sizes | A Village I visited | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






_MG_8662 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Sor Laspur, Chitral, Pakistan

Sor Laspur, Chitral, Pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Beautiful Cherry blossom at night in Hunza village north Pakistan

All sizes | Beautiful Cherry blossom at night | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Naltar Lake

Naltar Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Azad Kashmir

Heavenly by Minhaj Qazi / 500px






Pasu the Mordor of Pakistan

Pasu | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Trango Towers

Trango Towers Group.. by Rizwan Saddique / 500px






K6 Massif @ 7286m

http://s23.postimg.org/vmiz7vsnf/Naamloos.jpg






Shangrilla resort at the Lower Kachura lake, Skardu

Lower Kachura Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






A melt water stream known as Chota Pani (Small Stream) on the Deosai Plains in Gilgit-Baltistan province of Pakistan. At an average altitude of 4100m above sea level, Deosai is the 2nd highest plateau in the world. A magnificent place, paradise to visitors from all over the world during the summers when it is accessible and a testament to the beauty of Pakistan. A night of camping on Deosai reveals the most beautiful sky you will ever see.

Chota Pani - Deosai (Land of the Giants) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Neelum Valley (Urdu: وادیِ نیلم ‎)

Neelum Valley, Kashmir, Pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Ultar Peak standing @ 7388m

Ultar Peak 7388-M Hunza | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Crossing the Attabbad lake

Morodor by Sikander Khan / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Mighty Karakorum. *The undisputed throne room of mountain Gods.*

Untitled by Aitor Las Hayas / 500px






Mighty Karakorum. *The undisputed throne room of mountain Gods.*

Untitled by Aitor Las Hayas / 500px






Mighty Karakorum. *The undisputed throne room of mountain Gods.*

Subiendo al Broad Peak by Aitor Las Hayas / 500px






Mighty Gashembrum IV standing @ 7925m






Mighty Karakorum. *The undisputed throne room of mountain Gods.*

Llegando al Compo 3 del Broad Peak by Aitor Las Hayas / 500px






K2 is the undisputed king of all mountains standing tall @ 8611m. *K2 is the crown jewel of Karakorum.*

K2 by Aitor Las Hayas / 500px






K2 the crown jewel of Karakorum

K2 (8611m) Karakorum by Horst Wernerus / 500px






A mountaineer sitting on top of the king of all mountains.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/68/K2_-_top_of_K2.jpg






Malubiting Peak @ 7458m

Malubiting Peak 7458m.. by Rizwan Saddique / 500px






Autumn with background of Spantik Peak @ 7027m

red tree.. by Atif Saeed / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Milkyway at mighty Karakorum

My Camp at 4964m.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






Attabad Lake, upper Hunza Valley On the way Passu Glacier

Attabad Lake upper Hunza Valley | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Hunza autumn

joy.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






Khaplu

nature.. by Atif Saeed / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

along Shigar Desert
.
.


----------



## Dalit

Momhil Sar @ 7343m

Momhil Sar 7343m.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






landscape2.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






Malubiting Peak @ 7458m

Malubiting Peak 7458m.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






http://500px.com/photo/45573098/paisly-by-atif-saeed?from=user






Sheosar Lake @ 4142m, Deosai Plain

heart.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






Spantik Peak, Eagle Nest

Against the Light.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






Shuinj, Ishkoman Valley, Ghizar

Variation..... by Atif Saeed / 500px






Rush Lake, Hopper

Night with the Stars... by Atif Saeed / 500px






Passu lake, Passu

Mordor.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






Shyok River, Khaplu, Skardu

Aqua Reflection... by Atif Saeed / 500px


----------



## Dalit

Rush Lake @ 4694m, Hopper, Gilgit

Birth of the twins.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






Bridge across the river Saltoro

Pakistan by Yury Pustovoy / 500px






Sardari Village

Sardari Village by Asmar Hussain / 500px






Skardu

KACHURA LAKE by MUHAMMAD ABID / 500px






Mighty Karakorum and its people

Критерием истины является опыт. - Фотопринтер в деле.






Upper Kachura Lake

Upper Kachura Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Upper Kachura Lake

Upper Kachura Lake Skardu Baltistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Skardu

Skardu Baltistan Valley during Autumn | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






K2

K2 by Xec Oliver / 500px






Broad Peak base camp, looking towards Concordia

Broad Peak base camp. Full moon. by Xec Oliver / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Bakhordas Peak from Jhola Camp Site

Bakhordas Peak by Xec Oliver / 500px






View of the K2 from the Broad Peak Base Camp

Broad Peak Base Camp by Xec Oliver / 500px






Mitre from Broad Peak BC by night

Mitre from Broad Peak BC by Xec Oliver / 500px






Hunza

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2915/14805702982_26f7412b1d_h.jpg






Passu glacier

On the way Passu Glacier | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Nemachar @ 6325m, Charakusa Valley, Hushe

Nemachar 6325m.. by Rizwan Saddique / 500px






Sharan

Dream by Sikander Khan / 500px






Mammoth Karakorum

K2 by Thierry Absi / 500px






Chilmarabad, Broghal, Chitral






Mount Rakaposhi @ 7788m The most beautiful mountain on planet earth.

Mount Rakaposhi 7788M.. by Atif Saeed / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

@Dalit Awesome sharing man .. thanks for it



Dalit said:


> May I introduce Arang Kel. One of the most beautiful places on planet earth. Yet, untouched and unharmed by humans.
> 
> Untitled by wajahat malik / 500px


my friends visit this place and they said that nothing seen like this in whole kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Sulman Badshah said:


> @Dalit Awesome sharing man .. thanks for it
> 
> 
> my friends visit this place and they said that nothing seen like this in whole kashmir



Enjoy brother. Isn't this country worth our souls? Man, I love my Pakistan! No country on this planet matches Pakistan's natural beauty. No wonder some foreigners envy us.






Urdukas Campsite - Baltoro Concordia Trek, Pakistan

Night of Karakorams by Mobeen Mazhar / 500px






Phandar lake

Phandar Lake by Hammad Iqbal / 500px






Some places offer out of this world experience and "Shandur Top" is one such place in the Northern region of Pakistan. It is also home to the highest polo ground in the world and is usually called "Roof of the world".

Roof of the World "Shandur Top" by Hammad Iqbal / 500px






Chilly morning at the wonderful Babusar Top (Babusar Pass), the highest point in the Kaghan valley, Pakistan.

Babusar Top by Hammad Iqbal / 500px






This is 'Ayun' village in the Chitral region of Pakistan. Elevation is about 4,791 ft. above sea level. Resembling a peninsula, Ayun is surrounded by the river Chitral on all sides and its lush green and golden fields with a refreshing view of the Hindu Kush in the background adds tremendous beauty to it.

Ayun by Hammad Iqbal / 500px






Shandur Lake, Ghizer

frozen sunset.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






Skardu

.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






Mount Trivor @ 7728m


Mount Trivor 7728m.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






Skardu

Magic Moments... by Atif Saeed / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Mighty Karakorum moonlit

Moon Over Karakorum... by Atif Saeed / 500px






Passu, Gojal

Edifice.. by Atif Saeed / 500px






Bashkar Gol Lake trek - Sor Laspur, Chitral Valley

Photographer's Dream by Mobeen Mazhar / 500px






Khaplu

Saling Fishing Farm | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Charakusa Valley, Hushe

Charakusa Glacier.. by Rizwan Saddique / 500px






Kapura @ 6544m ,Fathi Brakk, Nemachar @ 6325m

Kapura 6544m,Fathi Brakk,Nemachar 6325m.. by Rizwan Saddique / 500px






Hunza

Zero view point by Varakorn Autadej / 500px






Cherry Blossoms Sunset on the way Nagar Valley

Cherry Blossoms Sunset in North Pakistan. by Goal Kw-graphicstyle / 500px






Hunza village

Hunza Village North Pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Skardu

Panoramio - Untitled photo


----------



## Dalit

Mighty Karakorum

Karakorum Pakistan on I Love Climbing






Neelum Valley

NEELUM VALLEY light by razaq vance / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Beautiful places...can you share the name of the places along with the pic too?


----------



## Dalit

An early moon rise on the lady finger mountain in Hunza Valley

DIVINE LIGHT by razaq vance / 500px






Neelum Valley

A MORNING IN NEELUM VALLEY by razaq vance / 500px



Kaniska said:


> Beautiful places...can you share the name of the places along with the pic too?



*The names of the places are already mentioned along with the original source under each and every pic.*






Passu Lake

Passu Lake : Pakistan by Kedofoto / 500px






Rakaposhi @ 7,788 m

Rakaposhi range by Kedofoto / 500px






Ghizer River

Rough Guides | Travel Guide and Travel Information - Part 2






Passu Cathedral (click for large view)

Rough Guides | Travel Guide and Travel Information - Part 2






K2 @ 8611m

K2 8611m... by Rizwan Saddique / 500px






Paye Meadows, Shogran

http://500px.com/photo/71524793/pay.../photo/71524793/paye-meadows-by-asmar-hussain






My beloved Pakistan

Clear and Colorful by Asmar Hussain / 500px






Camp 3 on Broad Peak. Masherbrum (K1) is the pyramid on the left.

Dave Watson - Home - Broad Peak Camp 3 7,000 meters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Where Heaven and Earth Meet; Karakoram, Gilgit Baltistan

RedditPics - Where Heaven and Earth Meet; Karakoram, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan [1440x1280]






Dudi Lake

dodipatsar lake, pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Shipton and Trango towers 

Nature with a difference, a photo from Northern Areas, East | TrekEarth






Hunza Valley

Hunza valley in spring, Pakistan. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Hunza Valley

Hunza valley - Pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Skardu Desert

Skardu desert,Pakistan. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Skardu Desert

Skardu desert,Pakistan. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Shangri-La resort, Skardu

Shangri-La resort,Skardu "Pakistan" | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Fathi Brakk Tower, Charakusa Valley, Hushe

Fathi Brakk Tower. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Chagharzi, Buner Valley, Southern Swat Border

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/207338_513770715336397_391003815_n.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Alhumdulillah we are blessed with what Allah gave us...
I love pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Kapura Peak @ 6544m, Charakusa Valley, Hushe

All sizes | Kapura Peak 6544m.. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Siri Paya lake

Sri Paya Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Mount Rakaposhi @ 7788m in Autumn, Hunza

Mount Rakaposhi 7788M in Autumn.. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Kachura Lake, Skardu

Kachura Lake,Skardu "Pakistan" | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Fairy Meadows with Nanga Parbat in the backdrop

_MG_9835a | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Dudiptsar Lake or Dudipat Lake is a lake encircled by snow clad peaks in Lulusar-Dudipatsar National Park. The lake lies in the extreme north of the Kaghan Valley, in the Mansehra District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, in northern Pakistan. The word "dudi" means white, "pat" means mountains and "sar" means lake.

The lake's water is a beautiful greenish blue hue and very cold, at an elevation of 3,800 metres (12,500 ft). The surrounding mountains, with snow patches in the shady dales, average around 4,800 metres (15,700 ft) in elevation. Their natural habitat is in the Western Himalayan alpine shrub and meadows ecoregion. The lake and its wetlands habitats are of significant ecological importance for resident fauna and migratory waterfowl. Some of the park's fauna includes the Snow leopard, Black bear, Marmot, Weasel, Lynx, Leopard, Himalayan Snowcock, and the Snow Partridge.

Its again summer here! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Trivor Sar @ 7728m, Hispar Muztagh Range

Trivor Sar 7728m.. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






K2 panorama

http://www.himalaya-info.org/images/Images Panoramen/K2 Panorama WSW_3000.jpg






Moving towards Biantha Campsite on Biafo Glacier

Moving towards Biantha Campsite on Biafo Glacier | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Neelum Valley

Neelam Valley Pakistan Azaz Jammu And Kashmir | A To Z Collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Kutton Valley

thepakistanexplorer – Kutton Valley






Neelum Valley

Gallery > Valleys > Neelum Valley Beauty Taobut high quality! Free download 800x532 - PakTravelism.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Neelum Valley

Documentary, Nature and Art photography by Razaq Vance






Naran Valley

Documentary, Nature and Art photography by Razaq Vance






Neelum Valley

Documentary, Nature and Art photography by Razaq Vance






Gasherbrum ll @ 8035m

Gasherbrum ll 8035m.. by Rizwan Saddique / 500px






En route Katoora Lake

Destination! by Murtaza Mahmud / 500px






Shangri-La resort, Skardu

Shangri-La resort, Skardu "Pakistan" | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Shangri-La resort, Skardu

Shangri-La resort, Skardu "Pakistan" | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Mighty Karakorum

JG_271013_5S9A3385 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Karakorum

climbers near top of K2 peak , Karakoram Pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






PgAAAImWFi72RVkTAUHcWpXBpvS36VDwZOpYw7abDhewUttXL_2UNCgbv0iPDK3aKVdqLfWzZdelCdnnX0DwhJBTRRYAm1T1UB9BSlTK1axAQgp8K39KjBDKMOIy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Attabad Lake

Flickr: Please wait...






Manusar Lake, Kohistan

Manusar Lake, Kohistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Sirkatha Lake, Sapat Valley, Kohistan

Sirkatha Lake, Sapat Valley, Kohistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Thanks for uploading dalit bro.. have you been to these places?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Thanks for uploading dalit bro.. have you been to these places?



Enjoy brother. Some I have. Some I dream to go to. I can say this much. Pakistan is a marvel for tourism! It dwarfs some of the best tourist destinations in the world!






Batogah Lak

Batogah Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






K6

K6 7286m. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Crown Lake (Chitha Katha)

Camp Site over Crown Lake (Chitha Katha) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Karakorum region

F | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Nanga Parbat @ 8126m

Strobist work in the mountains | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Biantha Campsite, Biafor Glacier, Karakoram

Biantha Campsite, Biafor Glacier, Karakoram, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Mighty Nanga from Fairy Meadows camp site

Strobist work in the mountains | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Paya Meadows

Paya Meadows | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Paya Meadows

Photos from Syed Mehdi Bukhari's post in... - Syed Mehdi Bukhari | Facebook






Defrekal (Drifika) @ 6447m

Defrekal (Drifika) 6447m.. by Rizwan Saddique / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

K2 summit

http://stmedia.startribune.com/images/ows_138143194082021.jpg






Baltoro glacier

David Kaszlikowski photo | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Harry Kikstra - Google+






Chogolisa

Harry Kikstra - Google+






Mighty Rakaposhi in the backdrop

Road to Heaven..................N_KH5099d | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Khaplu

Stream ! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Karakorum range (click to enlarge)

Karakoram Range | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Nanga Parbat

Timeline Photos - Digital Aesthetics by Usman Hayat | Facebook






My beloved Pakistan (click to enlarge)

P1000522 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Nayser Brakk Tower @ 5200m

Nayser Brakk Tower 5200m. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Ratti Gali Lake (click to enlarge)

All sizes | 1329 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Mighty Baltoro glacier

Glacier river, Baltoro glacier | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Attabad Lake (click to enlarge)

Attabad Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Attabad lake

Panoramio - Photo of Attabad Lake






Passu Cathedral






K6 @ 7286m

K6 Baltistan Peak.7286m. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






K6 @ 7286m, Kapura @ 6544m and Fathi Brakk Towers

K6 7286m,Kapura 6544m,& Fathi Brakk Towers.. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Rush Peak, Hoper Nager

Rush Peak | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Incredible sunset panorama at 6000m on the North Ridge of Drifika (click to enlarge)

http://www.jonathangriffith.co.uk/media/original/andydrifika.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wonderful images

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Spantik

http://www.theglobepress.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/hd-wallpapers-of-Pakistan-19.jpg



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Wonderful images



Enjoy the unprecedented beauty of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

@Dalit thankyou very much for your picture contribution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Sulman Badshah said:


> @Dalit thankyou very much for your picture contribution



No prob bro. Keep an eye on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dancing in Chitral


----------



## ghazi52

Kunhar river at Jalkhad, Kaghan Valley...


----------



## firestorm77

Dalit said:


>





Awesome place for Stargazing - the faint band of the Milky Way stretched across the horizon looks so beautiful


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
.





.
...

.


----------



## ghazi52

zz





.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

mmm
..
Deosai
Rare Combination of Elements (Indus River - Kharpocho Hill - Skardu City - Lake Satpara and Deosai Plains)





mm
..





...............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Nice pics bro ghazi!






Apples and mighty Rakaposhi

Season of Apple by Jungshik Lee / 500px






The mountain of the Ratti (means red in local language) Gali gives golden look during the sunrise which is a treat to watch.

Golden Mountain by Sher Ali / 500px






Hunza

Colors of Nature by XeeShan Ch / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Wolfhound

ghazi52 said:


> mmm
> ..
> Deosai
> Rare Combination of Elements (Indus River - Kharpocho Hill - Skardu City - Lake Satpara and Deosai Plains)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mm
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...............


I am planning to visit AJK in summers can you tell me some of the beautiful places to visit there?


----------



## ghazi52

v
.
.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Jheel Saif-ul-Malook also known as the Poet's Lake remains covered in snow for most of the year but come Spring, it reveals it's true colours.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

View towards Marghuzar Valley, Swat Valley

View towards Marghuzar Valley | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Hunza autumn

IMG_9774_3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Yashkuk Yaz Glacier, Chapursan Valley

Batura Muztagh Range, Karakoram, Gilgit Baltistan

Yashkuk Sar NE | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Yashkuk Sar @ 6667m

Yashkuk Sar 6667m. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Kampir Dior @ 7168m

Yashkuk Yaz Glacier, Chapursan Valley, Batura Muztagh Range, Karakoram






K6 Massif

Charakusa Valley, Hushe

K6 Massif.. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Trango Towers

via Instagram's camp4collective | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Falaksher Mountain, Swat Valley, Pakistan

MOUNT FALAKSHER IN SWAT VALLEY PAKISTAN by razaq vance / 500px






Shounter Lake

Shounter Lake, AJK Pakistan by Jibran hayat / 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SAS

Pardon my ignorance but how is Northern Pakistan (Gilgit-Baltistan) part of Pakistan? Isn't this a disputed territory?


----------



## Dalit

SAS said:


> Pardon my ignorance but how is Northern Pakistan (Gilgit-Baltistan) part of Pakistan? Isn't this a disputed territory?



In your dreams foreigner. This is Pakistani territory and there's nothing you can do about it. Try entering these areas without getting approval from the Pakistani state. You'll see what happens.

Also, the *Falkland Islands* is Argentinian territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SAS

Dalit said:


> In your dreams foreigner. This is Pakistani territory and there's nothing you can do about it. Try entering these areas without getting approval from the Pakistani state. You'll see what happens.
> 
> Also, the *Falkland Islands* is Argentinian territory.



Mate, like I said pardon my ignorance. But, according to UN all the territories including Indian controlled Kashmir of erstwhile princely state of J&K are disputed territories. Plus you have a country called Pakistan today, because of the same foreigners.

Btw, Falkland Islands are not recognised as a disputed territory. Argentinians can cry all they want but we won the war and all the inhabitants of these islands have chose to remain part of GB.


----------



## Dalit

^^ You are not ignorant. You know very well that the Gilgit Baltistan region belongs to Pakistan. This has been the case for a very very long time. You are trying to dispute this fact because your a$$ is on fire by seeing the beauty of this place. I know, just keep burning. Facts are hard to digest. Don't worry you are not the first foreigner I have met enraged with jealousy.

Argentina disputes that the Falklands Islands belongs to Britain. Britain has illegally occupied the island which belongs to Argentina. The island is also very close to Argentinian territory. Britain has colonized it thousands of miles away. Any sane person can figure that out.


----------



## Donatello

SAS said:


> Pardon my ignorance but how is Northern Pakistan (Gilgit-Baltistan) part of Pakistan? Isn't this a disputed territory?



If i have a Pakistani Passport, i can go there unrestricted. An Indian cannot even dare to dream to do the same.
Similarly, if you have a British Passport, you will have to seek permits and visa from Pakistan, not the territory of Kashmir, and hence definitely not the Indians. So you tell me, how is it disputed territory? It's not like the residents of Gilgit-Baltistan or AJK are not Pakistani citizens?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

SAS said:


> Mate, like I said pardon my ignorance. But, according to UN all the territories including Indian controlled Kashmir of erstwhile princely state of J&K are disputed territories. Plus you have a country called Pakistan today, because of the same foreigners.
> 
> Btw, Falkland Islands are not recognised as a disputed territory. Argentinians can cry all they want but we won the war and all the inhabitants of these islands have chose to remain part of GB.


History of Gilgit Baltistan Scouts ( GB Scouts )
History of Bagh | Bagh.com.pk
MC Official | All Jammu & Kashmir Muslim Conference
Challenging the Indian narrative on Kashmir | Pakistan Today
we kicked the Indian DOGras out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Shograan, in Kaghan Valley has now become another major tourist resort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Phander valley Gilgit-Baltistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*school girls in hunza‏

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

SAS said:


> *Pardon my ignorance but how is Northern Pakistan (Gilgit-Baltistan) part of Pakistan?* Isn't this a disputed territory?



The answer to your question in one of your own posts:



SAS said:


> Mate, like I said pardon my ignorance. But, according to UN all the territories including Indian controlled Kashmir of erstwhile princely state of J&K are disputed territories. Plus you have a country called Pakistan today, because of the same foreigners.
> 
> Btw, Falkland Islands are not recognised as a disputed territory. Argentinians can cry all they want but we won the war and* all the inhabitants of these islands have chose to remain part of GB*.




As for the red highlighted part, kindly study on the partition. It is only Mr.Jinnah and accidentally Mr.Nehru because of whom we have Pakistan.


----------



## Desert Fox

ghazi52 said:


> *school girls in hunza‏
> 
> *


Hmm, the ancient Aryan gene pool still exists in Pakistan's Northern region, albeit in the isolated areas.



SAS said:


> Pardon my ignorance but how is Northern Pakistan (Gilgit-Baltistan) part of Pakistan? Isn't this a disputed territory?


It is a part of Pakistan and will always remain so. If anyone wants it they will have to fight for it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## ghazi52

*Children from Kalash valley of Pakistan

*


----------



## PDF

*NOTE:

Thank you for your interest in Wikipedia Loves Northern Pakistan, the Wikipedia photography competition around natural heritage of Pakistan*


Wikipedia Loves Northern Pakistan is an online photography competition about natural heritage sites in Pakistan. It is a part of the international annual photographic competition Wiki Loves Earth which start on the 1st May and end on the 31st May 2015.

The aim of month-long international Wiki Loves Earth photography competition is to highlight and promote the natural heritage sites of the participating countries with the goal to encourage people to capture pictures of naturally significant sites, and to put them under a free licence as opposed to traditional copyright which can then be re-used not only on Wikipedia but everywhere by everyone freely. To achieve that, Wiki Loves Earth is annually taking place every September since 2013.

This is the first time Pakistan is participating in the multinational photography competition. So please participate because the world is waiting to see what natural heritage of Pakistan means to you!


_Please visit wikipedia site and participate_. As I am new, i have yet to be permitted to post link.


----------



## ghazi52

Tirich Mir is the highest mountain of the Hindu Kush range, and the highest mountain in the world outside of the Himalayas-Karakoram range, located in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. The mountain was first climbed in 1950 by a Norwegian expedition consisting of Arne Næss, P. Kvernberg, H. Berg, and Tony Streather. Tirich Mir overlooks Chitral town, and can be easily seen from the main bazaar. It can also be seen from Afghanistan.

height 7708 meter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................





Rama Meadows. 






Rama village and Nangaparbat. 






Rama Meadows.






Night in Rama meadows. — 







Night in Rama Meadows.







Night in Rama Meadows. — Syed Mehdi Bukhari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPK





*Abbottabad and Galiyat*
Abbottabad is situated 38 miles (61 km) northeast of Rawalpindi. A hill station (4,120 feet [1,256 metres]), it lies on a plateau at the southern corner of the Rash (Orash) Plain and is the gateway to the picturesque Kagan Valley. It is connected by road with the Indus Plain and the Kashmir region and by railhead (at Havelian, 10 miles [16 km] south) with Peshawar. Abbottabad is a district market centre. It was founded in 1853 and named after Maj. James Abbott, the first British deputy commissioner of the region. There are parks, a preparatory school, several colleges affiliated with the University of Peshawar, and a forest research centre. The Pakistan Military Academy is at Kakul, 5 miles (8 km) northeast. Major iron-ore deposits are nearby. With its lush scenery and proximity to the Himalayas and the Karakoram Range, the city is a popular summer resort. Pop. (1998) 106,101.

*When to Go*

The area of Galiyat has four distinguishable seasons. Spring starts in March and ends in middle of May. Maximum temperature during this period remains 12°C to 20°C and minimum between 4°C to 10°C. The blossom of fruit trees gives spectacular view. Summer season starts from middle of May and ends in late August. This is the best season in the area and it receives most number of visitors during this season. During this time the area also receive heavy monsoon rains. Maximum temperature during this period remains 20°C to 25°C and minimum between 13°C to 16°C. With the advent of September autumn creeps in and last till the starts of winter in the early December. This is the season of clear sky in the region when one can enjoy full view of mountains around without cloud hindrance. Temperatures also remain mild during this period.

Winter season starts in December and normally brings heavy snowfall. During this period the area of Galiyat gets a cover of thick sheet of snow during most part of the season. This is the coldest period in Galiyat and temperature mostly hovers around freezing points.

In which ever seasons you come don’t forget to bring with you enough warm clothes and rain gear as weather of this area is very unpredictable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Just to freshen up your minds. Despite of all the doom and gloom around, there's hope and beauty in the universe that is our common home.

Some beautiful snaps taken this morning by Asghar khan in Hunza Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Unknown location


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Take me back to Nagar*
SYED MEHDI BUKHARI






View of Nagar from Hunza at dusk.
Some things are beautiful in their simplicity; others in their intricacy.

In the north of Pakistan lies an absolutely stunning district; Hunza Nagar, previously known as Brushal, this place is a lakeside paradise. Hunza and Nagar used to be separate princely states parted by the River Hunza which marked the border between the two states.

The small states of Hunza and Nagar were notorious for looting trader caravans that would come from China.

The British wanted to expand their trade to Russia from here, but the states wouldn’t allow them to. Thus in 1891, Nagar was invaded by the British Army led by Colonel Durand. British surrounded the Nagar’s Nalt Fort, and eventually seized it six months later.





Frame from Nagar.




A pathway in Nagar.




A view of Nagar Khas.




A view of Nagar Khas.




A view of Nagar Khas.
Soon power was transferred from the British to the Maharaja of Kashmir, but owing to the long distance, locals continued to live freely. Dongs, the capital of Nagar, was in Nagar Khas where royal courts and palaces of marble still exist. It remained the capital till the last royal of Maghlot Dynasty, Mir Shaukat Ali Khan, was in power.

Hooper is the most beautiful place in Nagar, a land of snow-clad mountains, but the sheer power of glaciers to carve out new landscapes makes them intricately gorgeous too. In Gulmit valley lies Rakaposhi Mountain whereas the Diran Peak stands tall in Minapin.





An Aerial view.




On the way to Hooper

The writer is a network engineer by profession, and a traveler, poet, photographer and writer by passion. He can be reached on Facebook.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Garden on the way to Hooper.





On the way to Hooper.





Rakaposhi view from Nagar.





Sunset on Altar peak from Nagar.





A cattle is pictured grazing





A cattle is pictured grazing

Heading towards Hunza through the Karakoram Highway, I notice a long line of vehicles standing in queues due to a massive landslide blocking the road near Minapin. My driver takes an alternate route through the Minapin village, as I watch the stunning scenery race past. From the precariously narrow and bumpy route my driver takes, I lookout for the Karakoram Highway.

After a two-hour drive, we finally manage to get back on the Karakoram Highway. While the engine accelerates briskly on our way to Hunza, for the first time ever, I see Nagar.

Luscious green grassland with Golden Peak in the backdrop, I see happy faces peering out, local children playing, women stretching their backs into the sunshine amid work, and animals grazing fields — Nagar is known for its serene village life.

As soon as one leaves Hunza and crosses the river bridge after Ganesh village, a road turning right leads to Hooper. Before Hooper is Nagar Khas, which used to be the centre of Nagar. The area is flecked with fruit trees including cherries, apples, and apricots.

Nagar Khas is full of hard-working, soft-spoken people with small homes and shops. A road from the Nagar Khas Bazar leads to the last village of north, Hispar, and another towards Hooper, which houses glaciers and the Rush lake. There is no human settlement after Hooper.





A child in Nagar.





A child in Nagar.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Golden Peak.





Under the tree.





View of Golden Peak.





Golden peak in background.

Going to Hispar, I see open-air courtyards built around homes of stones where children and domesticated animals play and live together. Just staring at the bright courtyards makes me want to spend a night here.

A little after the settlement is a waterfall with water as pure and sweet as honey. The people here are heart-warming and like to offer walnuts, apricots and other delights to tourists.

Children play outside their homes as I photograph them. A huge pear tree stands tall in the courtyard, laden with pears. Crisp copper leaves tumble from the trees and sway gently in the Autumn wind.

“Hey, get me some pears, won’t you please?” I jokingly ask. Unaware that someone inside the house can possibly hear me.

Just a few minutes pass and a young woman appears from behind the door, hiding her face behind a red dupatta she hands me a basket full of pears. As I thank her, she laughingly points at a leaf in my hair and disappears behind the door.

The pears are extremely sweet, I must share them with my driver!





A local at Nagar.





A child in Nagar.





Woman from Nagar.





A child in Nagar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Autumn in Nagar khas.

I reach Hispar at sunset. The village does not seem like it belongs here. It looks as if it’s cut off from the rest of the world. A strange silence and coolness surrounds the air. I decide to stay here for the night.

As I stand in the valley shaking with cold, I see a shooting star. Scared, I close my eyes as I sense it approaching towards me, as if it’s going to drop any second but the next moment, it’s gone. It was frightening, but I long to see it once again.

In the wilderness, close-calls to death are a thrilling experience too. These ditched lands are not only filled with beauty and serenity, but also with terror and fear.

It’s a chilly morning up in the north. To get to Gojal’s village Hussaini, I have to cross the Attabad Lake.

The bank of the lake is crowded and everyone seems to be in a hurry to get to the other side. One side of the bank plumbs a lake formed due to a landslide blockage that holds back the flow of the river. On the other side lie black mountains. But I’m curious about the depth of the lake.

As I see my jeep being loaded onto the boat, I take a seat. The ancient-looking boat makes me dread the voyage even before it began. The life jacket is of poor quality and looks scarier than the boat.





Enroute to Hisper.





Enroute to Hisper.





Enroute to Hisper





Autumn in Hisper.

While reminiscing my childhood days, I zone out. Back in the day, on one of our family trips to River Jhelum, mother refused to let me go on a boat ride. I cried and cried, but there was no way she was going to let me sit on a worn-out boat. While I sat down by the river Jhelum and wept, the others enjoyed their ride.

I snap out of my bizarre memory as the journey comes to a halt. With children of the Hussaini village warmly waving at me, I leave behind my dejections, my fear of wrecked boats and the lifeless life vest.





Walking on the road.





Cherry blossom in Nagar khas.





Cherry blossom in Nagar Khas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Garden in Nagar.





Attabad lake.

_Translated by Bilal Karim Mughal from the original in Urdu here._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Wonderful pictures. .thanks for sharing .


----------



## Sulman Badshah




----------



## ghazi52

*





Joshi Festival, Kalash was held from May 14 to 16. Tourists across Pakistan and many from other countries attented the exciting festival.​








​


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

KATOORA LAKE UPPER DIR 






*K1 ( 25659 ft ) , Karakoram - Pakistan .*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Video footage of gilgit baltistan *

*Gilgit-Baltistan: Jewel of Pakistan... - Traverse Pakistan | Facebook*


----------



## ghazi52

........*Laila Peak, Gondogoro La Trek | Pakistan (by Mike Mellinger)......
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Indus river in Skardu Valley 
*




.

*The beautiful Kalaam, Swat Valley
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Jarbaso Lake in Shigar near Skardu, also known as the "Blind Lake".*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*David Lama and Peter Ortner in snow cave on Trango Towers Pakistan .*
*



*

*astore valley*
*



*
*Guraiz valley GB*
*



*
*Nanga Parbat *
*



*
*View of river swat and TORWAL village, taken on the way to GURNAI, Swat valley*
*



*
*Majestic lady Finger 6000 M Ultar meadows baltit Hunza*
*



*
*Kalash valley Chitral*
*



*
*Karomber Lake is at an altitude above 14,000 feet above sea level*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............*Shandoor, World's highest polo ground‏

*



...................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

looks like an heaven on earth, amazing pictures out of this world. thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............
........ .
Kaghan in winters.‏






Biafo Glacier‏






Pak-China Border‏








gligit-baltistan





_
. . . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Marvelous pics, well developed roads in this terrain is amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...Lake Shangrila...........
...
.






_
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............
Road to Astore Valley







...........
....... . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> .............
> Road to Astore Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........
> ....... . . .




Traveling through this terrain will certainly be a thrilling experience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....A distant view of Phandar from Shamaran in District Ghizar, Gilgit-Baltistan.........

..........



...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............Panorama of Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan with the Rakaposhi (7788m) visible in the background ......
......
.
..
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............Shandur Top in Gilgit-Baltistan............
.
.
.



.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In siachin temperature plummets to -70 .. It's 6700 meters. (And no im not talking about "above sea level")...



Lala, didn't wanna discredit your post in the original thread because of this inconsequential error but Siachin is 6,700m above sea level. The glacier starts from 5,753m and falls to 3,620m adding 6,700m to its lowest point would give us peaks at 10,320m which is 1,472m higher than Everest (8,848m).


----------



## [Bregs]

Great pics, thanks


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................

...
.......



...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

ghazi52 said:


> .........................................
> 
> ...
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maashawalla !!! ...


----------



## Indus Falcon

Viny said:


> Maashawalla !!! ...


And what exactly is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Viny

Indus Falcon said:


> And what exactly is that supposed to mean?



Exaggeration of following


----------



## Spring Onion

[Bregs] said:


> Marvelous pics, well developed roads in this terrain is amazing



 roads or wonderful that is wh even tanks rolled on these

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...............................
Sunset at Chiffron Base Camp, Biafo Glacier, Baltistan ..
......
....
.




.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................





Rakaposhi ... 7,788 meter


*Peaks Rakaposhi-Haramosh Mountains:
*
· Rakaposhi 7,788m
· Malubiting 7,458m
· Haramosh 7,409m
· Diran 7,266m

*Malubiting 7,458m:*
Malubiting is the additional accomplished aiguille in the Rakaposhi-Haramosh Mountains a subrange of the Karakoram ambit of Pakistan.
Malubiting lies in the affection of the Rakaposhi-Haramosh Mountains which acceleration aloft the arctic coffer of the Indus River amid its tributaries the Hunza River and the Shigar River. Malubiting lies about 40 km east-southeast of Rakaposhi and about 50 km east of Gilgit the a lot of important boondocks in the region. Malubiting rises steeply over the Phuparash River to the southwest while on the east the ample Chogo Lungma Glacier starts on its slopes.

Malubiting was abominably attempted in 1955, 1959, 1968, 1969 and 1970 and 1971 before the aboriginal ascendance in 1971. In that year an Austrian aggregation led by Horst Schindlbacher accomplished the acme via the Northeast Ridge ascendance the North Peak and littoral the Central Peak on the way.According to the Himalayan Index there has been alone one added ascent in 1997, via the aboriginal route.

*Haramosh Peak:*

Haramosh Peak (also accepted as Haramosh or Peak 58) is a mountain located in the Karakoram range of the Gilgit-Baltistan of Pakistan. Its acme is aswell generally accustomed as 7,409m. Haramosh lies about 65 kilometres (40 mi) east of Gilgit in the south-central arena of the Rakaposhi-Haramosh Mountains a subrange of the Karakoram range. It rises steeply aloft the arctic coffer of the Indus River a little means upstream of its assemblage with the Gilgit River. The massif has two summits Haramosh Peak and Haramosh Kutwal Laila Peak. The peak was first scaled in 1958 by an Austrian team consisting of Heini Roiss, Stephan Pauer, and Dr. Franz Mandl.

Haramosh was first reconnoitered in 1947 by a Swiss team and a German team investigated a northeastern route in 1955. In 1957, Tony Streather, John Emery, Bernard Jillot and Rae Culbert, a team from Oxford University experienced repeated falls and misfortunes during a failed attempt, leading to the deaths of Jillot and Culbert. Streather and Emery survived. The latter suffered severe frostbite and lost all of his fingers and toes. The epic tale of this expedition is told in Ralph Barker's The Last Blue Mountain.

Haramosh was first climbed on 4 August 1958 by the Austrians Heinrich Roiss, Stefan Pauer and Franz Mandl, via the Haramosh La (a saddle to the northeast) and the East Ridge, roughly the route of the 1957 tragedy.


*Diran 7,266m:*

Diran is a mountain in the Karakoram ambit in Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan. This 7,266meters pyramid shaped abundance lies to the east of Rakaposhi 7,788m.
Diran was first climbed in 1968 by three Austrians Rainer Goeschl, Rudolph Pischinger and Hanns Schell. Earlier attempts by a German expedition in 1959 and an Australian expedition in 1964 were unsuccessful
....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Shangrila Lake

Shangrila Lake by Muhammad Habib Ur Rehman - Photo 118159325 - 500px






Passu

Passu, Gilgit Baltistan by Muhammad Habib Ur Rehman - Photo 119854633 - 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Basil

Nature by Muhammad Habib Ur Rehman - Photo 125910249 - 500px






Northern Areas

Paradise on Earth by Muhammad Habib Ur Rehman - Photo 116789033 - 500px






Deosai

Deosai II (Shades of Grey) by Minhaj Qazi - Photo 125151651 - 500px






Deosai

Deosai I by Minhaj Qazi - Photo 124668781 - 500px






Shangrila resorts, Skardu

Peace by Umair Khan - Photo 120125711 - 500px






Deosai National Park, Skardu

Serenity by Umair Khan - Photo 120344645 - 500px






Karakorum - The throne room of the mountain Gods

"Throne room of the mountain Gods" by Munib Shaikh - Photo 125468693 - 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Gasherbrum IV @ 7925m

Gasherbrum IV (7925m) by Munib Shaikh - Photo 125112349 - 500px






Planet Concordia

How Small We Are.. by Munib Shaikh - Photo 121654879 - 500px






Trango

Great Trango by Munib Shaikh - Photo 120369069 - 500px






Hunza

Hunza, Pakistan by Fahad Golra - Photo 124694483 - 500px






Attabad Lake

Attabad Shadow by Ijaz Rafi - Photo 124520953 - 500px






Jalkhad, Naran Valley

Beautiful Sunset at Jalkhad, Naran Valley by Usman Miski - Photo 122720895 - 500px






Hunza

Blossom in Hunza by Zuhaib Zafar - Photo 112932779 - 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Fairy Meadows

Fairy meadows | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Northern Areas

Magic Land | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Gasherbrum expedition

Aprox | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Gasherbrum expedition

Aprox | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Gasherbrum expedition

El sortejadors se'n van | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Mighty Karakorum

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Marble peak @ 6256m, Karakoram, Pakistan

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Glacier pond at Concordia, Pakistan Karakoram

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Sunrise and moonset over Masherbrum massif, Karakoram

sunrise and moonset over Masherbrum massif, Karakoram | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Evening in Goro II camp, K2 trek, Pakistan Karakoram

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Morning reflection of Paiyu group of peaks & Uli Biaho tower, Khoburtse camp, Karakoram

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






View towards dessan and utror

View towards dessan and utror | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Izmis Lake, Swat valley

IZMIS LAKE | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Nawi Baanda

I, at Nawi Baanda | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Nawi Baanda

All sizes | Nawi baanda | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Malamjabba, Swat

All sizes | Malamjabba | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Fizaghat, Swat Valley

River swat in winters | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Karamber Lake

A Calm Moment | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhang Fan

what is the forest coverage rate of pakistan?


----------



## Dalit

Murree during winter

Lands Of Trinity {Murree} | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Paye meadows

7پائے میڈو | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Karambar Lake (also known as Qurumbar Lake) is a high altitude lake located in Ishkomen, a Tehsil of District Ghizer in Gilgit–Baltistan, near the boundary of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan. It is the 31st highest lake in the world and 2nd highest in Pakistan at a height of 14,121 feet (4,304 m) and one of the highest biologically active lakes on earth

Dream Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Shounter Lake at the base of Mount Hari Parbat, AJK, Pakistan

Bliss by Haider Ali - Photo 117926967 - 500px






Kandol Lake

KANDOL LAKE by Tariq siddiq Kohistani - Photo 117879123 - 500px






Shangrila Lake or Lower Kachura Lake is a part of the Shangrila resort located at a drive of about 20 minutes from Skardu (nearly 2,500 m or 8,200 feet) town.

It is a popular tourist destination, and has a unique restaurant that is built on the fuselage of an aircraft that had crashed nearby.

Shangrila Lake by Muhammad Habib Ur Rehman - Photo 118159325 - 500px






Konsh Valley, Battal Mansehra - Pakistan

Konsh Valley, Battal Mansehra - Pakistan by Muhammad Habib Ur Rehman - Photo 117037619 - 500px

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Concordia camp, Karakoram

Concordia camp, Karakoram | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






King K2

All sizes | K2 in my dreams | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






North face of Masherbrum (7,821 m), Karakoram range, Pakistan

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Moonlit Karakoram peaks

Moonlit Karakoram peaks with Venus and Jupiter | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Gasherbrum IV (7925 m), Karakoram

Gasherbrum IV (7925 m), Karakoram | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Paiyu group of peaks (Uli Biaho tower behind) reflected in a glacier pond, Khoburtse camp, Karakoram

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Northern Areas

All sizes | pakistan (32) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Karamber Lake

kromber lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Shandur Lake

sandur lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Skardu

SKARDU | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Skardu

SKARDU | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






River Swat taken from Gurnai village, Swat

Beautiful SWAT | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Nanga Parbat

Wiki Loves Earth: Top 10 pictures from Pakistan - Blogs - DAWN.COM






Hussaini Village

Gojal: Where Pakistan begins - Blogs - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Hunza

Colors | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Nanga at full glory

Reflection | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Garden on the way to Hooper

Take me back to Nagar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM






On the way to Hooper

Take me back to Nagar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM






Golden Peak

Take me back to Nagar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM






Autumn in Nagar khas

Take me back to Nagar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Enroute Hisper

Take me back to Nagar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM






Enroute to Hisper

Take me back to Nagar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM






Cherry blossom in Nagar Khas

Take me back to Nagar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM






Attabad lake

Take me back to Nagar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM






River Swat

River Swat - Pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Swat valley

swat valley - Pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

View of Nagar from Hunza at dusk

Take me back to Nagar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM






A view of Nagar Khas

Take me back to Nagar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM






Karimabad, Hunza

Karimabad | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Shangrila Lake

Shangrila Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................




Meer Palace. Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Humaira Noor

Lovely.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Meer palace has true natural beauty in back drop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

like a scene of a movie "LORD OF THE RING" awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................................
Nagar Fort..* Chitral *







.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=717846688368478


----------



## Wanderlust

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1739833866235891

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanderlust

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1740089679543643

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................................

An old Mosque at the other side of Khanpur Lake

Credits: Muhammad Kashif Saleem‎







On way to Mahodand Lake Swat Valley

Credits: Hamza Ahmed‎







Kaghan

Credits: Hanan Khaleeq‎





...


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................

Attabad Lake, Gojal, also known as Gojal Lake, is a lake in the Gojal Valley of northern Pakistan created in January 2010 by a landslide dam.




























......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................




Deosai - Land of Giants 
__________________
......

.
.
.
.



Nanga ParbAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Cold Desert, Skardu, GB

Credits: Qaamer Wazir






Khaplu, GB






Indus River, Skardu






Bridge towards Khaplu







Road to Shigar






Sogha Khaplu,GB






Shigar, GB






Mehdiabad, GB


----------



## Edevelop

Haramosh Valley







Lake Skardu






Indus River






A Village Near Chilam Chowki , Astore






Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barbarosa

Jannat Nazeer.


----------



## Dalit

Milky Way Above Snow Lake, Biafo Hispar Snow Lake Trek, Central Karakoram National Park, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fengwei888/25768835655/






Dreamland (Hunza Valley, Pakistan)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/acestar/11128045395/











Wild Flowers In Karakoram, Jutmal, Biafo Hispar Snow Lake Trek, Central Karakoram National Park, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fengwei888/26219498202/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Dalit said:


> Milky Way Above Snow Lake, Biafo Hispar Snow Lake Trek, Central Karakoram National Park, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/fengwei888/25768835655/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamland (Hunza Valley, Pakistan)
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/acestar/11128045395/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Flowers In Karakoram, Jutmal, Biafo Hispar Snow Lake Trek, Central Karakoram National Park, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/fengwei888/26219498202/


Just one word BEAUTIFUL!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Karimabad from Eagle's Nest, Hunza Valley

https://www.flickr.com/photos/usmanmiski/25000332696/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dalit said:


> Karimabad from Eagle's Nest, Hunza Valley
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/usmanmiski/25000332696/


just one word awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batool100

Beautiful Pictures , , What a beautiful and Attractive Scenes ,,, I Love Pakistan , Its My Heart.....



Batool Ali | *5th Class Results*


----------



## ghazi52

Harmoush Valley




_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

ghazi52 said:


> Harmoush Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


i am speechless


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

Mesmerising scenery


----------



## [Bregs]

awesome natural beauty


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desertfalcon

Are there ski resorts in Pakistan?


----------



## Areesh

Desertfalcon said:


> Are there ski resorts in Pakistan?



Yes. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malam_Jabba

PAF also runs a Ski school in Naltar valley.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naltar_Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Ah, that road, alone on my MTB ... and it's in SWAT, I'd feel right at home!

*SIGH* Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

dream places to visit for any one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

superb share


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

pakistanipower said:


>



This mountain, my friend, is Muztagh Ata. It is on the Chinese side of the Karakoram, not Pakistan.


----------



## argonautluk

Awesome place!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Babusar Pass, Chillas.*


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

well these days i am thinking to buy a small house in some valley in north . any idea abut prices and goods and bads ?


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arif hamza

A drive from Kaghan to Naran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Traveller

No doubt Pakistan is blessed with amazing beauty in the Northern Areas. And among these Deosai plains are the best as they are blessed with amazing flora and fauna and epic scenery. Here is a great video showcasing the details of this amazing place.


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## el che

Pakistan is truly beautiful, mesmerizing pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barbarosa

Imran Khan said:


> well these days i am thinking to buy a small house in some valley in north . any idea abut prices and goods and bads ?


For season only not in winter.


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Magic of Sunrise... Ratti Gali and the choti Ratti Gali lake in one frame

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naltar Lake,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

My trip to Hunza..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Gilgit baltistan documnetary ( full 35 minutes)






Northern Areas aerial footage of all major regions






Karakoram Highway aerial footage near attabad lake and khunjerab


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Karakoram Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

repaired broken Links , amazing documentary


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## el che

Beautiful Pakistan, Which is the snowy mountain? Is it Rakaposhi? Magnificent.


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## Clutch




----------



## ahsanhaider

Skardu FULL SNOW SHOW ( WINTER 2016)


----------



## Ultima Thule

*KATPANA VALLEY*




*KAROMBER LAKE*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

*KALAM






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

*FAIRY MEADOWS*




*LALAZAR*



*DEOSAI* 



Manthoka-Waterfalls​




Neelum-Valley​




*LULUSAR LAKE*​





*RAMA MEADOWS*




*SHANDUR LAKE*




*RAMA MEADOWS*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf




----------



## Ultima Thule

*SHOUNTER VALLEY*



 
*SHOUNTER VALLEY*



*SHANDUR LAKE*​





*SHYOK RIVER *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Meet Dutchie the Aussie biker boy, who fell in love with Pakistan and his reasons aren't what we expected. The part of Pakistan he loved most will surprise you.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1341797025858086

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Heavenly beauty of nature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Alhumdulillah Allah has bestowed amazing gifts off divine nature to

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Our pakistani brother's


----------



## Banglar Bir

Download loaded most off these landscapes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

.Truly nature bessed land.


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

pakistanipower said:


> View attachment 391684
> View attachment 391685
> View attachment 391686
> View attachment 391687


OH BHAI what a beautiful place............ which area is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mo12

Has Pakistan got the more scenic part of Kashmir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hallian_Khan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1348033261901129


----------



## Ultima Thule

The Sandman said:


> OH BHAI what a beautiful place............ which area is this?


Random pics


Mo12 said:


> Has Pakistan got the more scenic part of Kashmir?


*Yes*
*ARANG KEL*
*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

K2




Swat




Arang kel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Upper dir




Hindukash ranges,Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Awesome peice of heaven 
you live there wake up in the morning and see this your happiness scale jump high.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ocean

Mo12 said:


> Has Pakistan got the more scenic part of Kashmir?


You guys got more scenic IMO


----------



## Solomon2

Narendra Trump said:


> View attachment 412128


I wonder how much of this gorgeous scenery and clean air will survive such Chinese investment as the $1.5 billion oil refinery China plans to build in K-P. (Why build an oil refinery in mountains and forest, anyway?)


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Solomon2 said:


> I wonder how much of this gorgeous scenery and clean air will survive such Chinese investment as the $1.5 billion oil refinery China plans to build in K-P. (Why build an oil refinery in mountains and forest, anyway?)


https://www.dawn.com/news/1321058


----------



## Solomon2

Narendra Trump said:


> https://www.dawn.com/news/1321058


These "billion tree tsunami" projects have to be carefully planned or they can do more harm than good. That was China's experience that in some projects, so many trees were planted that were unsuitable to the climate or planted so close together that many died after a few years and the topsoil was ruined: link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887364937642913792


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Seven Droechx





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu














Skardu City








Skardu city by night

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

"Happiness"
Mehdiabad, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bahreen Market..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Kachura Lake Skardu 














Attabad lake, Hunza, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javad

Kutwal Lake by Muhammad Ikram Malkera, on Flickr
*Kutwal Lake* is a high altitude lake located in the Haramosh valley of Gilgit district, in Gilgit-Baltistan
Elevation: 3,100 meters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Where three mountain ranges meet..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karakorum National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

Rakaposhi

Rakaposhi means "shining wall" and is 7,788 metres (25,551 ft) high. This shot was taken along the KKH during a lunch stop with a long lens.

Kurt Langland






Avi on the corniced ridge above C2

Brad






Avi on the corniced ridge above C2

Brad







2046

Aitor Las Hayas






Can you spot Camp 3?

Brad






Leila Peak and surrounds

Brad






Summit push is on!

Brad






Bound for Camp 3

Brad






Avi and lenticulars on Malubiting

Brad






Spantik summit from just above Camp 2

Brad






Broad Peak desde el Campo base del K2

Aitor Las Hayas






Crystal Peak-Gondogoro La Trek-Pakistan
Crystal Peak from the Gondogoro La Trek, Pakistan.



Michael Mellinger
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

Hopar Glacier
Situated in Nagar valley, Hunza Region, Hopar Glacier emerge from the base of Diran Peak.

Asad Sheikh







Pak1 057 Manglik Sar
View of Shimshal Pass and peaks of the Karakoram from the summit of Manglik Sar (ca. 6050 m)

Roger Nix





Majestic mountains
Trekking up to Fairy Meadows - a close-up view of part of Nanga Parbat (Killer Mountain).


Nanga Parbat, 8125m high and rising by 7mm every year, faster than almost any other part of the Himalaya chain. The 2nd highest peak in Pakistan and the 9th highest in the world . It is located in Azad Kashmir in the western Himalayas . The sharpest elevation differences found anywhere on earth are here: almost 7 vertical kilometres from the summit into the adjacent Indus gorge.

Carol






RAKAPOSHI.
NORTH EAST FACE OF RAKAPOSHI [ 7788 ] METRES HIGHT

PHOTOROTA






RAKAPOSHI
RAKAPOSHI is a beautiful mountain in Pakistan.

Hight; 7788 Metres, 25,550 Feet.


PHOTOROTA






RAKAPOSHI
7788 metres hight.

PHOTOROTA
*




*
SNOWY HIMALAYA


PHOTOROTA

*



*

THE GREAT HIMALIYA
WORLD MOUNTAINS DAY

PHOTOROTA
*





*



FREEZING LAND

PHOTOROTA






Pak1 041 Manglik Sar
Shimshal Pass from Manglik Sar

Roger Nix







Pak1 034 Manglik Sar
Early morning views of Disteghil Sar (Distaghil Sar, 7885 m, left-of-picture) and the route up the Shimshal River Valley that we had followed to the Shimshal Pass (taken during the ascent of Manglik Sar)

Roger Nix






Pak1 038 Disteghil Sar
Early morning light on Disteghil Sar (Distaghil Sar, 7885 m), during the ascent of Manglik Sar

Roger Nix







*
*


Pak1 151 Shapodin Pass
Views of adjacent peaks from Shapodin Pass (Shpodeen Pass, ca. 5360 m)

Roger Nix





Pak1 152 Shapodin Pass
Views of peaks on far side of Zardgarben valley, from Shapodin Pass

Roger Nix





Pak1 149 Shapodin Pass
View into Zardgarben valley from the Shapodin Pass (Shpodeen Pass). Malangutti Sar (7207 m) is clearly visible (left-of-centre) on the distant skyline, but Distaghil Sar (far-left skyline) is covered by cloud.

Roger Nix
*




*
Pak1 147 Shapodin Pass
View into Zardgarben valley from the Shapodin Pass (Shpodeen Pass). Malangutti Sar (7207 m) is clearly visible in the centre of the distant skyline, but Distaghil Sar (lefthand skyline) is covered by cloud.

Roger Nix






Pak1 128 Shuijerab to Shapodin Pass

Roger Nix





*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Solomon2 said:


> I wonder how much of this gorgeous scenery and clean air will survive such Chinese investment as the $1.5 billion oil refinery China plans to build in K-P. (Why build an oil refinery in mountains and forest, anyway?)



If You Had Something Even Remotely Known As Common Sense You Would Know That These Mountains Are In Chitral Kohistan and GB.

And That Refinery Is Going To Be Built In Kohat/Karak

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## U-571

Ultar Peak (7.388 m)
Ultar Peak summit as seen from Karimabad (Hunza valley, Pakistan) using a 300mm zoom (35mm equivalent).


In no other place on Earth I have had such strong feeling that a mountain is reaching the sky and falling over me.


This picture was originally taken in RAW, but it is nearly unprocessed, trying to keep its light as similar as possible to the original view. I personally don't like overprocessed/HDR landscape pictures. Reality is impressive enough! 


Please don't use this image on websites, blogs or other media without my explicit permission. © Óscar López. All rights reserved

Óscar López






Broad peak


deeltijdgod






Concordia Peaks Baltoro Glacier Pakistan

matthew_comeskey






Hispar Sar peak

matthew_comeskey






Gloster Peak Hispar Glacier
Northern Pakistan. On the left is the Hispar La, beyond which lies Snow Lake.

matthew_comeskey





*
*


Hispar Peak

matthew_comeskey






Hispar glacier looking towards Makrong Khish
Northern Pakistan.

matthew_comeskey






Biafo Peaks

matthew_comeskey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

@Hell hound , @Mentee , @Zibago , @Well.wisher , @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

RealNapster said:


> @Hell hound , @Mentee , @Zibago , @Well.wisher , @Moonlight


majestic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Samlee said:


> If You Had Something Even Remotely Known As Common Sense You Would Know That These Mountains Are In Chitral Kohistan and GB. And That Refinery Is Going To Be Built In Kohat/Karak


Ignorance, not "common sense". Thank you for the correction. 
My understanding is that more than one refinery is going up in Kohat. But my larger question remains unanswered: do you know if Pakistan is up to regulating the polluting emissions from these refineries?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Solomon2 said:


> Ignorance, not "common sense". Thank you for the correction.
> My understanding is that more than one refinery is going up in Kohat. But my larger question remains unanswered: do you know if Pakistan is up to regulating the polluting emissions from these refineries?


Can u tell ur arse from ur elbow? troll


----------



## Solomon2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Can u tell ur arse from ur elbow? troll


That's your choice.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Solomon2 said:


> That's your choice.


Im not u...


----------



## kac

amazing photography. breathtaking views. just wow. i am a also a photographer not as good as these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Usman




----------



## ghazi52

13th December 2017 
Umar Bacha
Heavy snowfall that has been continuing in various parts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa's Shangla district for three days has turned the weather cold and restricted the residents of hilly areas to stay indoors.

Nevertheless, children rejoiced on hills covered with a blanket of snow in Shangla, even as the precipitation made getting around difficult.

Meanwhile, Murree and its adjoining areas received six inches of snow on Tuesday after a long dry spell. A large number of tourists thronged the hill station and engaged in snowball fights.






Children walk on a snow-covered hill in Shangla.— Umar Bacha





A man walks on a road covered with snow in Shangla.— Umar Bacha





Children enjoying snow pose for a photo in Shangla.— Umar Bacha





Heavy snowfall has been received in various parts of Shangla district since Monday.— Umar Bacha






Children play with snow during the first snowfall of the year in the hill resort of Murree.— APP






Trees are sprinkled with snow in Shangla.— Umar Bacha






People walk under umbrellas during the first snowfall of the year in Murree.— APP






People walk on a snow-covered road in Shangla.— Umar Bacha






Heavy snow covers a tree in Shangla.— Umar Bacha





Heavy snow covers rocks in Shangla.— Umar Bacha






A view of a bridge covered with snow in Shangla.— Umar Bacha


----------



## ghazi52

Minimarg, Astore







Katpana Sand Dunes, Skardu







Mount Rakaposhi





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

*GOJAL



























*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

*HUNZA


















*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Malik Usman said:


>



Brilliant.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

RIVER INDUS PASSING THROUGH SKARDU VALLEY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Laila Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

Northern punjab and whole Kashmir is the most beautiful part of the Subcontinent.


----------



## Skies

hope these places are not polluted by plastic and packets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## U-571

DarkPrince said:


> Northern punjab and whole Kashmir is the most beautiful part of the Subcontinent.



you have not seen much of the sub continent to be honest.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAMDEV

U-571 said:


> View attachment 63868
> 
> 
> View attachment 63869
> 
> 
> karakoram highway
> 
> View attachment 63870
> 
> 
> View attachment 63871
> 
> 
> broad peak, one of 8000 ander
> 
> View attachment 63872
> 
> 
> River Indus coming out from the glaciers of Karakoram
> 
> View attachment 63873


Mesmerizing


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032663550035222528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

DarkPrince said:


> Northern punjab and whole Kashmir is the most beautiful part of the Subcontinent.



Northern Punjab is pretty meh...What you want to see is Gilgit-Baltistan, AJK and Northern KPK. Balochistan is also insanely beautiful, but the mountain beauty over there is of a very different category.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Malam Jabba Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

This would be nice in the northern areas. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047886750968897537


----------



## Windjammer

*Dawn and Dusk over Shangri-La Resort, Skardu. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## shawn52

*16 Pakistani tourist spots you must visit in 2019
1. Naltar valley
2. Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir
3. Shangrila resort, Skardu
4. Gojal Valley
5. Deosai Plains
6. Rama Meadow
7. Paye
8. Ayun and Bamburet Valley
9. White Palace Swat
10. Kerthar area
11. Mubarak Village Karachi
12. Rural areas near Punjab river
13. Ghanche District, Gilgit–Baltistan
14. Ranikot Fort
15. Bahawalpur
16. Gorak Hill*

5th Class Result | 8th Class Result 
Whenever we think of Pakistan, all that comes to our mind is terrorism, extremism, sectarianism, corruption, load shedding and inflation but despite all these issues, we immensely love our country.

Amidst all the chaos we have forgotten the beauty of our landscape.

Pakistan is full of breathtaking locations which will make you fall in love with this country all over again. If you are a tourist or love travelling then you must compile a list of places you plan to visit next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Alhamdulliah booked my tickets to Pakistan for October this year 

I am flying to Islamabad and I plan to visit Northern areas 

anyone have any good itinerary? I want to fly from Islamabad to Gilgit and then take the bus to Chinese border

can I get visa for China at border with UK passport? I also have oversea Pakistan ID card Nadra 

what is wi-fi like? which network should I use and do the hotels have internet 

lastly how many days should I take for this trip>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Aerial view of Hussaini Bridge Hunza.




*


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Kumrat Valley, KPK.*


----------



## Abu Zarrar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

